# Juventus - Inter, 7 Dicembre, 20.30. TV e streaming



## Andreas89 (3 Dicembre 2018)

Venerdi sera super sfida allo Juventus Stadium tra Juve ed Inter. I bianconeri, reduci da 13 vittorie in 14 giornate, cercano l'ennesima vittoria in campionato contro i rivali storici nerazzurri, distanti oramai 11 punti. 


Dove seguire Juve-Inter?


Su _*Sky *_a partire dalle 20.30 di venerdì sera.


----------



## LadyRoss (3 Dicembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Venerdi sera super sfida allo Juventus Stadium tra Juve ed Inter. I bianconeri, reduci da 13 vittorie in 14 giornate, cercano l'ennesima vittoria in campionato contro i rivali storici nerazzurri, distanti oramai 11 punti.
> 
> 
> Dove seguire Juve-Inter?
> ...



ok... che i gobbi ci facciano la grazia.... a patto di riuscire a battere il Toro....


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Dicembre 2018)

i gobbi hanno già un vantaggio siderale non mi stupirei se l'Inter portasse via il punto


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> i gobbi hanno già un vantaggio siderale non mi stupirei se l'Inter portasse via il punto



Cosa che nel recente passato ha fatto spesso, autobus davanti alla porta, un pò di fortuna e via.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Dicembre 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cosa che nel recente passato ha fatto spesso, autobus davanti alla porta, un pò di fortuna e via.



Esatto 
Poi il buon allegri si accontenta semlre di un succoso 0-0


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (3 Dicembre 2018)

figurai se hanno avuto aiutino contro di noi con la squadra disastrata che avevamo 
certamente lo faranno anche contro di loro... poi inneggeranno alle scuse molli e patetiche 
del : arbitri inadeguati e sudditanza ma stranamente sempre a FAVORE LORO 

bisogna sperare nella sorte degli interisti .. x cavarne un pareggio.
Ma tanto sarà impossibile dentro il confine.. cmq visto che siamo a - 4 
non è che piango se perdono anche loro contro quelli che giocano in 17/18


----------



## Asso_86 (3 Dicembre 2018)

Questa per noi sarà la partita più difficile del girone.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (3 Dicembre 2018)

Il campionato è finito.. da qualche giornata


----------



## Platini65 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Sarà una partita molto compicata.
Centrocampo senza cambi e con minutaggio elevato, Icardi che ci ama molto sin dai tempi doriani, il chiagnifottismo dei prescritti secondo solo ai Napoletani...
Vediamo come si diceva una volta quando il totocalcio era l'unica scommessa calcistica consentita è partita da tripla.


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Venerdi sera super sfida allo Juventus Stadium tra Juve ed Inter. I bianconeri, reduci da 13 vittorie in 14 giornate, cercano l'ennesima vittoria in campionato contro i rivali storici nerazzurri, distanti oramai 11 punti.
> 
> 
> Dove seguire Juve-Inter?
> ...



.


----------



## matteodb (5 Dicembre 2018)

Platini65 ha scritto:


> Sarà una partita molto compicata.
> Centrocampo senza cambi e con minutaggio elevato, Icardi che ci ama molto sin dai tempi doriani, il chiagnifottismo dei prescritti secondo solo ai Napoletani...
> Vediamo come si diceva una volta quando il totocalcio era l'unica scommessa calcistica consentita è partita da tripla.



vedete di vincerla tipo 10 a 0. Così noi vincendo col torino andiamo a -1 dai nati tardi, voi consolidate la cima, e l'inter si demoralizza e comincia a perderle tutte.


----------



## Davidoff (5 Dicembre 2018)

Unica partita stagionale che i gobbi potrebbero seriamente perdere in campionato, vedremo un'Inda con il coltello fra i denti.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Dicembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Unica partita stagionale che i gobbi potrebbero seriamente perdere in campionato, vedremo un'Inda con il coltello fra i denti.



Se allegri non fosse cagon si vincerebbe facile


----------



## hakaishin (5 Dicembre 2018)

Bergomi a RMC: "La Juve ha sempre sofferto questa partita, i nerazzurri si esaltano nel derby d'Italia. Mai come quest'anno c'è equilibrio fra le due squadre, forse solo Ronaldo sarebbe titolare nell'Inter al 100%, ma Icardi è il capitano e mi tengo lui."
Va bene. #JuveInter
Signore e signori abbiamo toccato il fondo


----------



## Nevergiveup (5 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a RMC: "La Juve ha sempre sofferto questa partita, i nerazzurri si esaltano nel derby d'Italia. Mai come quest'anno c'è equilibrio fra le due squadre, forse solo Ronaldo sarebbe titolare nell'Inter al 100%, ma Icardi è il capitano e mi tengo lui."
> Va bene. #JuveInter
> Signore e signori abbiamo toccato il fondo



Seconda parte da delirio puro ma la prima frase è la sacrosanta verità...non c'è squadra che come l'Inda riesca a mettere in difficoltà la Juve e contro la quale spesso la Juve stessa è andata in crisi o è stata salvata da qualche episodio "fortunato" diciamo...cmq è sempre un bel match da vedere soprattutto vedere gli amici di una e l'altra fazione dirsene di ogni


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Venerdi sera super sfida allo Juventus Stadium tra Juve ed Inter. I bianconeri, reduci da 13 vittorie in 14 giornate, cercano l'ennesima vittoria in campionato contro i rivali storici nerazzurri, distanti oramai 11 punti.
> 
> 
> Dove seguire Juve-Inter?
> ...



Esito non scontato, non mi stupirei se l'Inter strappasse un punto alla sua solita maniera.


----------



## Manue (5 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a RMC: "La Juve ha sempre sofferto questa partita, i nerazzurri si esaltano nel derby d'Italia. Mai come quest'anno c'è equilibrio fra le due squadre, forse solo Ronaldo sarebbe titolare nell'Inter al 100%, ma Icardi è il capitano e mi tengo lui."
> Va bene. #JuveInter
> Signore e signori abbiamo toccato il fondo



Bergomi ci prova ad essere il più imparziale possibile nelle dirette su Sky, 
sky calcio club. In realtà è finto.
Ma puoi dire una cosa del genere?? "Solo Ronaldo sarebbe titolare nell'Inter al 100%"
Ma sei serio?

Io te li scrivo tutti quelli che sarebbero titolari (oltre Ronaldo):
Cancelo, Chiellini, Sandro, Pjanic, Matuidi, Mandzukic e Dybala (o Costa).

Questa partita a sto giro non sarà tirata, 
sarà decisa molto velocemente e molto nettamente.

Il tema per quel che mi riguarda è: Riuscirà il Milan a farci passare una benedetta serata tranquilla con un risultato sempre in cassaforte e tornare a casa a -1, sapendo da 48 ore che l'Inter ha perso ?"


----------



## Asso_86 (5 Dicembre 2018)

matteodb ha scritto:


> vedete di vincerla tipo 10 a 0. Così noi vincendo col torino andiamo a -1 dai nati tardi, voi consolidate la cima, e l'inter si demoralizza e comincia a perderle tutte.



Di solito l’Inter crolla quando ci batte


----------



## AndresTh98 (5 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a RMC: "La Juve ha sempre sofferto questa partita, i nerazzurri si esaltano nel derby d'Italia. Mai come quest'anno c'è equilibrio fra le due squadre, forse solo Ronaldo sarebbe titolare nell'Inter al 100%, ma Icardi è il capitano e mi tengo lui."
> Va bene. #JuveInter
> Signore e signori abbiamo toccato il fondo



Ahahah


----------



## hakaishin (5 Dicembre 2018)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Seconda parte da delirio puro ma la prima frase è la sacrosanta verità...non c'è squadra che come l'Inda riesca a mettere in difficoltà la Juve e contro la quale spesso la Juve stessa è andata in crisi o è stata salvata da qualche episodio "fortunato" diciamo...cmq è sempre un bel match da vedere soprattutto vedere gli amici di una e l'altra fazione dirsene di ogni



Immagino  in effetti ci scanniamo


----------



## hakaishin (5 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Bergomi ci prova ad essere il più imparziale possibile nelle dirette su Sky,
> sky calcio club. In realtà è finto.
> Ma puoi dire una cosa del genere?? "Solo Ronaldo sarebbe titolare nell'Inter al 100%"
> Ma sei serio?
> ...



Tra noi e loro ad oggi c’è un abisso.
Bergomi è completamente accecato dal tifo. L’unico che potrebbe giocare nella juve adesso e skriniar e forse icardi. Stop
È assolutamente patetico.
Ps godrei se li superaste in classifica


----------



## hakaishin (5 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Ahahah



Però secondo me tanti tuoi colleghi di tifo sarebbero d’accordo


----------



## Willy Wonka (5 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bergomi a RMC: "La Juve ha sempre sofferto questa partita, i nerazzurri si esaltano nel derby d'Italia. Mai come quest'anno c'è equilibrio fra le due squadre, forse solo Ronaldo sarebbe titolare nell'Inter al 100%, ma Icardi è il capitano e mi tengo lui."
> Va bene. #JuveInter
> Signore e signori abbiamo toccato il fondo



Questo vive in una realtà tutta sua, non c'è un solo giocatore dell'Inter che farebbe il titolare alla Juventus, e quelli che entrerebbero in eventuali rotazioni dalla panchina non sono più di due.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Questo vive in una realtà tutta sua, non c'è un solo giocatore dell'Inter che farebbe il titolare alla Juventus, e quelli che entrerebbero in eventuali rotazioni dalla panchina non sono più di due.



Io lo dico sempre che i tifosi vivono in mondi propri...ma gli interisti battono tutti


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io lo dico sempre che i tifosi vivono in mondi propri...ma gli interisti battono tutti



Bergomi davvero sta dando il peggio...
Solo Ronaldo titolare ma si tiene Icardi...
Spero finisca 10 a 0 con tripletta di Ronaldo.
Comunque son sicuro vincerà la Juve. Gli anni scorsi non c'era Ronaldo, uno che vuol vincere sempre!


----------



## Davidoff (5 Dicembre 2018)

L'Inter può seriamente vincere, il loro problema è che danno tutto contro i gobbi e poi si eclissano per larghi tratti del resto del campionato.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Dicembre 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Bergomi davvero sta dando il peggio...
> Solo Ronaldo titolare ma si tiene Icardi...
> Spero finisca 10 a 0 con tripletta di Ronaldo.
> Comunque son sicuro vincerà la Juve. Gli anni scorsi non c'era Ronaldo, uno che vuol vincere sempre!



Guarda può succedere di tutto ma vorrei vincessimo con minimo 2 gol di Ronaldo...sai come gli scoppia il fegato a quelli..


----------



## hakaishin (5 Dicembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> L'Inter può seriamente vincere, il loro problema è che danno tutto contro i gobbi e poi si eclissano per larghi tratti del resto del campionato.



Ricorda però che siamo a Torino ed è dura per tutti..possono vincere certo ma possiamo anche asfaltarli se giochiamo col giusto piglio


----------



## Davidoff (5 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ricorda però che siamo a Torino ed è dura per tutti..possono vincere certo ma possiamo anche asfaltarli se giochiamo col giusto piglio



Se giocate col piglio giusto al momento asfaltate chiunque in Europa, ma loro riescono più o meno sempre a rendervi la vita difficile.


----------



## LadyRoss (5 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tra noi e loro ad oggi c’è un abisso.
> Bergomi è completamente accecato dal tifo. L’unico che potrebbe giocare nella juve adesso e skriniar e forse icardi. Stop
> È assolutamente patetico.
> Ps godrei se li superaste in classifica



Fateci questo favore... vincete ... e noi, si spera, faremo la nostra parte.....


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Dicembre 2018)

Spero che l'Inter prenda a sberle quei 4 mafiosi.
Poi al limite a riprendere i cugini ci penseremo da soli (la vedo dura, ma è giusto provarci).

Tifare la mafia del calcio significa esser partecipi del loro marciume, non scherziamo.


----------



## AndresTh98 (5 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però secondo me tanti tuoi colleghi di tifo sarebbero d’accordo


Non credo..
magari qualche esaltato in estate lo pensava..ma adesso dominano quelli pessimisti, ovvero gli intertristi.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Dicembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se giocate col piglio giusto al momento asfaltate chiunque in Europa, ma loro riescono più o meno sempre a rendervi la vita difficile.



Perché allegri gode a complicarsi la vita.
È una partita che sentiamo si, ma tutto dipende dall’atteggiamento.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Non credo..
> magari qualche esaltato in estate lo pensava..ma adesso dominano quelli pessimisti, ovvero gli intertristi.



Immagino


----------



## hakaishin (5 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Spero che l'Inter prenda a sberle quei 4 mafiosi.
> Poi al limite a riprendere i cugini ci penseremo da soli (la vedo dura, ma è giusto provarci).
> 
> Tifare la mafia del calcio significa esser partecipi del loro marciume, non scherziamo.



È per questi commenti che troviamo ancora gusto nel dominare tutto e spero che continui altri 10 anni così minimo....


----------



## Manue (6 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Spero che l'Inter prenda a sberle quei 4 mafiosi.
> Poi al limite a riprendere i cugini ci penseremo da soli (la vedo dura, ma è giusto provarci).
> 
> Tifare la mafia del calcio significa esser partecipi del loro marciume, non scherziamo.



Se dipendesse da me, farei perdere all'Inter ogni partita che gioca da qui fino alla fine della sua esistenza, non me ne frega niente se gioca contro la Juve o il Pizzighettone... per me deve perdere sempre.
Mi fanno vomitare, non sono mai riuscito ad andare d'accordo con un interista se si parla di calcio, fanno cosi ribrezzo che quando vincono i derby ricevo messaggi da persone che non sento da 15 anni... 
Io non riesco a vedere accostati il colore nero e azzurro neanche nella quotidianità, non ho un solo vestito che abbini quei colori.

Sono isterici, sono vittime, sono bugiardi, appena gli dai un dito si prendono il braccio..

sono un virus per quel che mi riguarda e spero che domenica ne prendano 4, ma questo lo spero sempre, in qualsiasi partita giocano.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È per questi commenti che troviamo ancora gusto nel dominare tutto e spero che continui altri 10 anni così minimo....



E' un tuo problema tifare per una squadra che corrompeva gli arbitri fatto aclarato e dimostrato, innegabile ed indifendibile se non si è eticamente vicini a quel modo di agire. Per me gente come te non dovrebbe neppure esistere in un forum dove si parla di calcio, invece è qua a scrivere ed ironizzare fin troppo. 



Manue ha scritto:


> Se dipendesse da me, farei perdere all'Inter ogni partita che gioca da qui fino alla fine della sua esistenza, non me ne frega niente se gioca contro la Juve o il Pizzighettone... per me deve perdere sempre.
> Mi fanno vomitare, non sono mai riuscito ad andare d'accordo con un interista se si parla di calcio, fanno cosi ribrezzo che quando vincono i derby ricevo messaggi da persone che non sento da 15 anni...
> Io non riesco a vedere accostati il colore nero e azzurro neanche nella quotidianità, non ho un solo vestito che abbini quei colori.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo con quanto scrivi, infatti faccio eccezione solo per la partita con i mafiosi perchè il ricordo di calciopoli (e sicuramente di tanto altro che non sapremo mai) dovrebbe restare indelebile nelle nostre menti, invece mi pare che troppi Milanisti se ne siano scordati.


----------



## Zenos (6 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Se dipendesse da me, farei perdere all'Inter ogni partita che gioca da qui fino alla fine della sua esistenza, non me ne frega niente se gioca contro la Juve o il Pizzighettone... per me deve perdere sempre.
> Mi fanno vomitare, non sono mai riuscito ad andare d'accordo con un interista se si parla di calcio, fanno cosi ribrezzo che quando vincono i derby ricevo messaggi da persone che non sento da 15 anni...
> Io non riesco a vedere accostati il colore nero e azzurro neanche nella quotidianità, non ho un solo vestito che abbini quei colori.
> 
> ...



Stessa cosa per me ma quando vedo tinte bianco nere. Mafiosi del calcio,arroganti sembrano usciti tutti da una catena di montaggio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Spero che l'Inter prenda a sberle quei 4 mafiosi.
> Poi al limite a riprendere i cugini ci penseremo da soli (la vedo dura, ma è giusto provarci).
> 
> Tifare la mafia del calcio significa esser partecipi del loro marciume, non scherziamo.



L'italiano è sempre maestro nel darsi pacche sulle balle in nome poi di fantomatiche guerre ideologiche..

A me della Juve oggi frega ZERO..lo scudetto lo vinceranno ad Aprile matematicamente (prevedo con 5/6 giornate di anticipo) e devo sperare perdano proprio contro l'inter? Ma che perdano col Parma o col Chievo..l'Inter è una nostra concorrente..sono lì a 4 punti, devo sperare prendano punti e CORAGGIO coi gobbi??

Invece io spero la Juve vinca tipo 4-0 e che alla pinetina parta una crisi isterica..

Noi abbiamo i nostri obbiettivi..le guerre del vicinato le lasciamo ai romani e napoletani che non hanno altre medaglie a cui puntare


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> L'italiano è sempre maestro nel darsi pacche sulle balle in nome poi di fantomatiche guerre ideologiche..
> 
> A me della Juve oggi frega ZERO..lo scudetto lo vinceranno ad Aprile matematicamente (prevedo con 5/6 giornate di anticipo) e devo sperare perdano proprio contro l'inter? Ma che perdano col Parma o col Chievo..l'Inter è una nostra concorrente..sono lì a 4 punti, devo sperare prendano punti e CORAGGIO coi gobbi??
> 
> ...



La guerra ideologica è quella che contrappone il Milanista al cugggino sfigato, rancoroso, antisportivo etc.. come un laziale o un romanista qualsiasi. La juve è una roba diversa, non ha a che fare con lo sport, altro che "guerre ideologiche", si ragiona su un altro piano ed è difficile da spiegare in Italia, qui ognuno pensa al proprio tornaconto personale fregandosene del marciume intorno.
I conticini e i ragionamenti sulle sconfitte altrui li fa la Violetta o la Lazietta di turno, noi dobbiamo pensare a far bene con le piccole e vincere il derby di ritorno, così deve ragionare un Milanista.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La guerra ideologica è quella che contrappone il Milanista al cugggino sfigato, rancoroso, antisportivo etc.. come un laziale o un romanista qualsiasi. La juve è una roba diversa, non ha a che fare con lo sport, altro che "guerre ideologiche", si ragiona su un altro piano ed è difficile da spiegare in Italia, qui ognuno pensa al proprio tornaconto personale fregandosene del marciume intorno.
> I conticini e i ragionamenti sulle sconfitte altrui li fa la Violetta o la Lazietta di turno, noi dobbiamo pensare a far bene con le piccole e vincere il derby di ritorno, così deve ragionare un Milanista.



Io della Juve mi preoccupo quando ci gioco contro..il resto me ne frego, fanno un altro campionato

Oltretutto sarebbe interessante capire la vittoria sulla Juve dell'Inter (noto club di linda onestà tra passaporti falsi, intercettazioni, debiti da centinaia di milioni) quale problema creerebbe ai gobbi...l'anno scorso hanno perso col Napoli e poi sono ripartiti a 200 all'ora..
Pensiamo a tornare in champions così forse tra 2 anni saremo a sperare di batterli noi non che lo facciano gli altri..


----------



## hakaishin (6 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> E' un tuo problema tifare per una squadra che corrompeva gli arbitri fatto aclarato e dimostrato, innegabile ed indifendibile se non si è eticamente vicini a quel modo di agire. Per me gente come te non dovrebbe neppure esistere in un forum dove si parla di calcio, invece è qua a scrivere ed ironizzare fin troppo.
> 
> 
> 
> Sono d'accordo con quanto scrivi, infatti faccio eccezione solo per la partita con i mafiosi perchè il ricordo di calciopoli (e sicuramente di tanto altro che non sapremo mai) dovrebbe restare indelebile nelle nostre menti, invece mi pare che troppi Milanisti se ne siano scordati.



Ognuno tifa e pensa ciò che vuole...non è un problema mio.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io della Juve mi preoccupo quando ci gioco contro..il resto me ne frego, fanno un altro campionato
> 
> Oltretutto sarebbe interessante capire la vittoria sulla Juve dell'Inter (noto club di linda onestà tra passaporti falsi, intercettazioni, debiti da centinaia di milioni) quale problema creerebbe ai gobbi...l'anno scorso hanno perso col Napoli e poi sono ripartiti a 200 all'ora..
> Pensiamo a tornare in champions così forse tra 2 anni saremo a sperare di batterli noi non che lo facciano gli altri..



Questo mi pare un commento sobrio e obiettivo. Come di solito sono i tuoi commenti....


----------



## Manue (6 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> La guerra ideologica è quella che contrappone il Milanista al cugggino sfigato, rancoroso, antisportivo etc.. come un laziale o un romanista qualsiasi. La juve è una roba diversa, non ha a che fare con lo sport, altro che "guerre ideologiche", si ragiona su un altro piano ed è difficile da spiegare in Italia, qui ognuno pensa al proprio tornaconto personale fregandosene del marciume intorno.
> I conticini e i ragionamenti sulle sconfitte altrui li fa la Violetta o la Lazietta di turno, noi dobbiamo pensare a far bene con le piccole e vincere il derby di ritorno, così deve ragionare un Milanista.



Secondo me sei l'unico che fa realmente la guerra ideologica...contro la Juventus.

Personalmente non faccio nessuna guerra, me ne fotto di cosa fanno le altre squadre in campionato...
La Juventus, che tu reputi mafiosa, marcia ecc ecc, intanto fa un altro sport, ha una rosa che se paragonata alla nostra c'è da mettersi a piangere, e dovresti ammetterlo anche tu.

Il tifoso Milanista vuole solo che il Milan torni a vincere, sono troppi anni che prendiamo sberle sui denti e l'ultima soddisfazione, che un tempo non contava niente, l'abbiamo fatta sembrare la vittoria della champions league, e parlo della supercoppa.

Il mio sfogo sull'inter è perchè proprio mi fa schifo, fine.
Non perchè si ragiona come roma lazio o fiorentina che sia...


----------



## Davidoff (6 Dicembre 2018)

A me fanno ****** entrambe, oggettivamente però la Juventus è una squadra fortissima, l'Inda sono due anni che va avanti a botte di sedere clamorose che la stanno riportando in alto, prima o poi il karma deve abbattersi anche su di loro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Dicembre 2018)

Tanto la Juve è forte e una sconfitta anche se fosse no la scalfirá.
Spero I perdazzurri subiscano una lezione magistrale.
Sti inetti livorosi e invidiosi, sempre col loro vittimismo. Che come al solito alla prima stagione decente dopo eoni pensano di avere il mondo in mano.


----------



## AndresTh98 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Sono curioso di vedere la coreografia che hanno preparato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> quale problema creerebbe ai gobbi...l'anno scorso hanno perso col Napoli e poi sono ripartiti a 200 all'ora..



questi sono commenti a cacchio.. sicuro giocherei il mondo che non li hai guardi giocare..
altro che 200 all'ora! non stavano in piedi! dopo farsi rimontare con un uomo in + 
con tanto di Pjanic inamovibile dal campo.. chissà se si ripeterà la storia del bonus anti rosso ?
hanno usato aiutini persino con umile BOLOGNA e bhe da li ho capito...
fino alla fine fin che la matematica non dava la sentenza il bomber non stava in rosa 

ma ti assicuro che hai sparato una gran cassata eh...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Secondo me sei l'unico che fa realmente la guerra ideologica...contro la Juventus.
> 
> Personalmente non faccio nessuna guerra, me ne fotto di cosa fanno le altre squadre in campionato...
> La Juventus, che tu reputi mafiosa, marcia ecc ecc, intanto fa un altro sport, ha una rosa che se paragonata alla nostra c'è da mettersi a piangere, e dovresti ammetterlo anche tu.


intanto ammettiamo che malgrado una rosa migliore e un Milan devastato dagli infortuni 
questi campioni hanno avuto x ennesima volta AIUTO del vero Top Player 

ma voi l'avete visto lo siparietto tra arbitro e Chiellini e Pjanic?
mentre aspettavano inizio del secondo tempo!? eh???


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> questi sono commenti a cacchio.. sicuro giocherei il mondo che non li hai guardi giocare..
> altro che 200 all'ora! non stavano in piedi! dopo farsi rimontare con un uomo in +
> con tanto di Pjanic inamovibile dal campo.. chissà se si ripeterà la storia del bonus anti rosso ?
> hanno usato aiutini persino con umile BOLOGNA e bhe da li ho capito...
> ...





Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> intanto ammettiamo che malgrado una rosa migliore e un Milan devastato dagli infortuni
> questi campioni hanno avuto x ennesima volta AIUTO del vero Top Player
> 
> ma voi l'avete visto lo siparietto tra arbitro e Chiellini e Pjanic?
> mentre aspettavano inizio del secondo tempo!? eh???



Che tristezza..come si è conciato il tifoso rossonero...persa ogni dignità sta prendendo le beghe dei cugini sfigati...

Avevamo ben altra classe noi..e avevamo di meglio da fare che le guerre coi gobbi..

Ma del resto, quando non li puoi battere sul campo di battaglia molti si rifugiano nelle guerre di trincea


----------



## hakaishin (6 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> intanto ammettiamo che malgrado una rosa migliore e un Milan devastato dagli infortuni
> questi campioni hanno avuto x ennesima volta AIUTO del vero Top Player
> 
> ma voi l'avete visto lo siparietto tra arbitro e Chiellini e Pjanic?
> mentre aspettavano inizio del secondo tempo!? eh???


Hai tirato fuori roba da scie chimiche...la roba del siparietto di cui parli è da folli
Poi ok benatia doveva essere espulso, avreste meritato di fare punti? Avete giocato bene? Con benatia espulso avreste vinto voi vero?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Intanto dico agli Interisti la stessa cosa che scrissi alla nostra designazione 
ma cosa la giochiamo a fare ? 
Irrati aleeee assicura serve sempre 

vinciamo va almeno siamo a - 1
x me andrebbe bene un pareggio come risultato perfetto 
ma dentro al confine è impossibile.. almeno sono utili x le schedine 
questi spoiler aiutano


----------



## hakaishin (6 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che tristezza..come si è conciato il tifoso rossonero...persa ogni dignità sta prendendo le beghe dei cugini sfigati...
> 
> Avevamo ben altra classe noi..e avevamo di meglio da fare che le guerre coi gobbi..
> 
> Ma del resto, quando non li puoi battere sul campo di battaglia molti si rifugiano nelle guerre di trincea



Quanto hai ragione..proprio di questo mi sto accorgendo, questa è roba da interisti. Siamo in italia, invidia e gelosia la fanno da padrone, è sempre colpa di altri, gli altri sono cattivi e fanno schifo. Adesso capisci perché non ci stanchiamo mai di vincere?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hai tirato fuori roba da scie chimiche...la roba del siparietto di cui parli è da folli
> Poi ok benatia doveva essere espulso, avreste meritato di fare punti? Avete giocato bene? Con benatia espulso avreste vinto voi vero?



caro le scie chimiche le vedevo guardando le vostre partite 
ma casomai sono venute fuori... e voi in B 

ma quanto imparerete ? uguali uguali addirittura con episodi + eclatanti di Calciopoli! 
se poi mi racconti dove trovate il bonus anti rosso ? se non conta un uomo in meno 
che vi devo dire? restituitolo tanto è uguale no? LOL 

e triste anche vedere che illegalità viene fatta passare x piagnistei 
anche quando sono PALESI


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quanto hai ragione..proprio di questo mi sto accorgendo, questa è roba da interisti. Siamo in italia, invidia e gelosia la fanno da padrone, è sempre colpa di altri, gli altri sono cattivi e fanno schifo. Adesso capisci perché non ci stanchiamo mai di vincere?



invidia di che? disgusto semmai che la serie A casca sempre nel macchiare il termine sportività 
x me state a 0 scudetti da ben 7 anni.. non vi invidio proprio.. infatti questi misfatti li pagate fuori dal confine


----------



## hakaishin (6 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> caro le scie chimiche le vedevo guardando le vostre partite
> ma casomai sono venute fuori... e voi in B
> 
> ma quanto imparerete ? uguali uguali addirittura con episodi + eclatanti di Calciopoli!
> ...



Certo...puoi sperare in una nuova calciopoli dai.
Si piagnistei. I commenti come questi sono da piangina. Ma ripeto sismo in Italia e sono abituato. Godo ancora di più per ogni vittoria.
Come scritto da qualcuno adesso siete passati avanti, non sono più i rigori il problema ms la gestione dei cartellini. Meraviglioso! Ne trovate sempre una per parlare


----------



## hakaishin (6 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> invidia di che? disgusto semmai che la serie A casca sempre nel macchiare il termine sportività
> x me state a 0 scudetti da ben 7 anni.. non vi invidio proprio.. infatti questi misfatti li pagate fuori dal confine



Ecco basta questo. Trincerarsi nel proprio mondo. Sei liberissimo, contento tu


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che tristezza..come si è conciato il tifoso rossonero...persa ogni dignità sta prendendo le beghe dei cugini sfigati...
> 
> Avevamo ben altra classe noi..e avevamo di meglio da fare che le guerre coi gobbi..
> 
> Ma del resto, quando non li puoi battere sul campo di battaglia molti si rifugiano nelle guerre di trincea



comunque non hai risposto sul tema.. su un argomento preciso 
tirando fuori le trincee


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo...puoi sperare in una nuova calciopoli dai.
> Si piagnistei. I commenti come questi sono da piangina. Ma ripeto sismo in Italia e sono abituato. Godo ancora di più per ogni vittoria.
> Come scritto da qualcuno adesso siete passati avanti, non sono più i rigori il problema ms la gestione dei cartellini. Meraviglioso! Ne trovate sempre una per parlare



ma che discuti uno che guarda solo rigori e i fuorigioco 
e intero andamento della partita da criminale 
dai 1000 falli dal limite dell area avversaria 
dai falli non chiamati e i falli che non ci sono(sopratutto vicino all'area vostra/avversaria)
dai falli commessi dati a favore.. 
dalle mancate sanzioni dopo innumerevoli falli 
(cose del tipo ti ammonisco alla prossima partita)
alle mancate diffide.. dopo questo si,puoi aggiungergli i rigori dati e non dati 
e il fuorigioco.. nn x dire ma ben 2 tecnologie sono state introdotte grazie a voi.
Poi va bhe magicamente l'anno scorso a metà campionato e da quest'anno hanno ridotto uso del VAR 

chissà perché? sbagliando così di + tra altro..
gli errori sono drasticamente aumentati in generale


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Poi io con un + 8 spererei in una partita equa 
ma oramai c'ho rinunciato.. speravo in un campionato equo
dopo il vostro acquisto di Higuain ma niente...
Cr7 stessa speranza.. ma niente sempre le stesse coincidenze LOL

x me Irrati fa da salvagente.. 
se vi dimostrate migliori non interviene 
ma se invece c e ne bisogno tac..


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quanto hai ragione..proprio di questo mi sto accorgendo, questa è roba da interisti. Siamo in italia, invidia e gelosia la fanno da padrone, è sempre colpa di altri, gli altri sono cattivi e fanno schifo. Adesso capisci perché *non ci stanchiamo mai di vincere?*



di rubare semmai.. 
infatti in tutte le tifoserie si innalza "sapete solo rubare"
quando accade qualcosa di strano in campo.. solo una squadra provoca questo effetto


----------



## hakaishin (6 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> di rubare semmai..
> infatti in tutte le tifoserie si innalza "sapete solo rubare"
> quando accade qualcosa di strano in campo.. solo una squadra provoca questo effetto


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Dicembre 2018)

cerca di non scomparire se il tempo mi darà ragione un'altra volta  
voglio precisarlo visto che scompaiono di solito e non tifano niente quando succede


----------



## hakaishin (6 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> cerca di non scomparire se il tempo mi darà ragione un'altra volta
> voglio precisarlo visto che scompaiono di solito e non tifano niente quando succede



Io ci sarò sempre e comunque per la mia squadra.
Credo che rimarrai a bocca asciutta, il jolly ve lo siete sparato


----------



## juventino (6 Dicembre 2018)

Mi seccherebbe molto perdere punti con questi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quanto hai ragione..proprio di questo mi sto accorgendo, questa è roba da interisti. Siamo in italia, invidia e gelosia la fanno da padrone, è sempre colpa di altri, gli altri sono cattivi e fanno schifo. Adesso capisci perché non ci stanchiamo mai di vincere?



La paura mia è che il tifo milanista non si riprenda più..davvero speravo fossimo meglio dei cugini ma mi sa che eravamo solo vincenti in campo..

La classe si vede da come si accetta una sconfitta..passatemi il termine, ma a vincere "son buoni tutti"


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> comunque non hai risposto sul tema.. su un argomento preciso
> tirando fuori le trincee



Ma che ti devo rispondere? Aiuti? Si spesso ne hanno..come li ha il Real o il Barca o altri (ai tempi di Capello ci dicevano le stesse cose "Il fuorigioco lo chiama Baresi")

A me interessa il Milan competitivo in campo non che deve sperare di rubacchiare un pareggio in casa con 2 tiri in 90 minuti


----------



## hakaishin (6 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La paura mia è che il tifo milanista non si riprenda più..davvero speravo fossimo meglio dei cugini ma mi sa che eravamo solo vincenti in campo..
> 
> La classe si vede da come si accetta una sconfitta..passatemi il termine, ma a vincere "son buoni tutti"





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che ti devo rispondere? Aiuti? Si spesso ne hanno..come li ha il Real o il Barca o altri (ai tempi di Capello ci dicevano le stesse cose "Il fuorigioco lo chiama Baresi")
> 
> A me interessa il Milan competitivo in campo non che deve sperare di rubacchiare un pareggio in casa con 2 tiri in 90 minuti



Chapeau


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma che ti devo rispondere? Aiuti? Si spesso ne hanno..come li ha il Real o il Barca o altri (ai tempi di Capello ci dicevano le stesse cose "Il fuorigioco lo chiama Baresi")
> 
> A me interessa il Milan competitivo in campo non che deve sperare di rubacchiare un pareggio in casa con 2 tiri in 90 minuti



ok qnd anche tu la pensi come Allegri 
che gli episodi non cambiano le dinamiche di una partita 
Ok ho capito  tutto

poi se permetti c e differenza nel farneticare scemenze e vedere cose palesi in campo...
in quell'anno c hanno svantaggiati cambiando il regolamento a Campionato IN CORSO


----------



## Dell'erba (6 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ok qnd anche tu la pensi come Allegri
> che gli episodi non cambiano le dinamiche di una partita
> Ok ho capito  tutto
> 
> ...



Mi intrometto per uscirne subito con una semplice domanda: è tutto truccato giusto? Ok, ma allora che lo guardi a fare il campionato? Che senso ha vedere sempre lo stesso film se sai il finale e ti disgusta? Non ti fai solo del male?

P.S. che arbitro avresti preferito, perché quelli scelti.non vanno mai bene, puoi dirmi uno/due che avresti preferito?


----------



## hakaishin (6 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Mi intrometto per uscirne subito con una semplice domanda: è tutto truccato giusto? Ok, ma allora che lo guardi a fare il campionato? Che senso ha vedere sempre lo stesso film se sai il finale e ti disgusta? Non ti fai solo del male?
> 
> P.S. che arbitro avresti preferito, perché quelli scelti.non vanno mai bene, puoi dirmi uno/due che avresti preferito?



Non ci sono arbitri buoni. Sono tutti corrotti e amici della juve. Che domande fai?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Mi intrometto per uscirne subito con una semplice domanda: è tutto truccato giusto? Ok, ma allora che lo guardi a fare il campionato? Che senso ha vedere sempre lo stesso film se sai il finale e ti disgusta? Non ti fai solo del male?
> 
> P.S. che arbitro avresti preferito, perché quelli scelti.non vanno mai bene, puoi dirmi uno/due che avresti preferito?



non vanno mai bene xkè sono sempre i soliti nomi.... 
basta scrivere i loro nomi e ti ritrovi 10.000 immagini abbinate alla Juve 
Tagliavento Irrati Orsato Damato Rocchi e x fortuna se ne andato il pensionato Rizzoli 
purtroppo x noi xo va a finire come responsabile del Var 
qnd ok.. mi tengo il trattenimento sapendo com'è la serie A 
aspettando il Milan che vinca in Champions e che i giudici facciano il loro lavoro.
perché anche in quei anni passati era la stessa storia 
fatica immane nel vincere in Italia ( e si benissimo perché) con tutti i giovani giocatori di proprietà della Juve 
ma il 4° posto bastava x tentare di vincere le vere Coppe 

ma certamente non mi tappo la bocca vedendo questo squallore sul termine sportività..
se vedo qualcosa di losco.. lo puntualizzo eccome 





ma poi veramente credete sia un caso che in tutta storia della Juve che è la squadra con + titoli in Italia 
appena passa fuori dal confine si prende pesci in faccia??? Mha
staticamente è assurdo..

è il fatto che Inter prima di questa partita abbia avuto casualmente una svista 
bhe mi da un'altra certezza.. come routine si avrà già la risposta pronta.. 
ma com'è? parlate voi che con la Roma bla bla bla


----------



## Tobi (6 Dicembre 2018)

Domani se la Juve fa la Juve e noi non facciamo scherzi, ci portiamo a -1 dalla super potenza candidata per lo scudetto............


----------



## AndresTh98 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non vanno mai bene xkè sono sempre i soliti nomi....
> basta scrivere i loro nomi e ti ritrovi 10.000 immagini abbinate alla Juve
> Tagliavento Irrati Orsato Damato Rocchi e x fortuna se ne andato il pensionato Rizzoli
> purtroppo x noi xo va a finire come responsabile del Var
> ...


Apperò


----------



## Djici (6 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hai tirato fuori roba da scie chimiche...la roba del siparietto di cui parli è da folli
> Poi ok benatia doveva essere espulso, avreste meritato di fare punti? Avete giocato bene? Con benatia espulso avreste vinto voi vero?





Che discorso è? 
Chiedi se meritavamo di vincere... Come se non fosse mai successo che andate a prendervi i 3 punti pure senza meritarli...

Roba da ladroni e il bello è che non solo ti rubano ma poi ti prendono per il culo. 

Mi stai dicendo che mi hai rubato la Ferrari ma poi mi dici "eh va bene tanto non avevi soldi per pagarti la benzina". 

E provi pure a fare il signore parlando di interisti, di classe... 

Ma stai zitto che fai più bella figura. 

Un tifoso milanista non ha problemi a dire che ci hanno portato in CL a suon di rigori con Balotelli. 
Un juventino continua a dire che il gol di Muntari non andava convalidato perché sul angolo la palla era 3 centimetri troppo avanti... 

Non sapete vincere. Ma il bello è che non sapete nemmeno perdere.


----------



## Goro (6 Dicembre 2018)

Apprezzo sempre l'atteggiamento che l'Inter mette contro la Juventus: cioè il non partire battuti (che poi sarebbe quello che desideriamo facciano tutte le squadre contro i bianconeri, provare a lottare). Tante volte ciò li ha portati ad andare vicini al risultato e su questo non gli si può dire niente, quindi in sintesi sono una delle poche squadre che può veramente fermare la Juve.


----------



## Davidoff (6 Dicembre 2018)

Può pure darsi che ai tempi di Capello fosse Baresi a chiamare il fuorigioco, ero troppo piccolo per ricordare, ma da quando seguo il Milan l'unica stagione in cui abbiamo avuto davvero aiuti clamorosi e reiterati è quella dei rigori di Balotelli, una roba ridicola. Per il resto, sempre detto che quando è coinvolta la Juventus nella corsa scudetto servono miracoli per vincere. Ora chiaramente non ne hanno bisogno, sono abissalmente superiori alla concorrenza.
Comunque non fatevi il fegato amaro, evitate di seguire la Serie A e basta, tanto per molti anni vinceranno ancora loro. Gli anni '10 del terzo millennio (e probabilmente pure i '20) sono stati serviti su un piatto d'argento ai gobbi, una generazione di nuovi tifosi completamente immersa in bianconero.


----------



## Fiume.croazia (6 Dicembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Può pure darsi che ai tempi di Capello fosse Baresi a chiamare il fuorigioco, ero troppo piccolo per ricordare, ma da quando seguo il Milan l'unica stagione in cui abbiamo avuto davvero aiuti clamorosi e reiterati è quella dei rigori di Balotelli, una roba ridicola. Per il resto, sempre detto che quando è coinvolta la Juventus nella corsa scudetto servono miracoli per vincere. Ora chiaramente non ne hanno bisogno, sono abissalmente superiori alla concorrenza.
> Comunque non fatevi il fegato amaro, evitate di seguire la Serie A e basta, tanto per molti anni vinceranno ancora loro. Gli anni '10 del terzo millennio (e probabilmente pure i '20) sono stati serviti su un piatto d'argento ai gobbi, una generazione di nuovi tifosi completamente immersa in bianconero.



Scusa ma anche se Baresi chiamava il fuorigioco che c entra.
Cioè rivediti questo video è ti sarà tutto chiaro come funziona, funzionava e funzionerà.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wO97UQ-Wr9M


----------



## hakaishin (6 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non vanno mai bene xkè sono sempre i soliti nomi....
> basta scrivere i loro nomi e ti ritrovi 10.000 immagini abbinate alla Juve
> Tagliavento Irrati Orsato Damato Rocchi e x fortuna se ne andato il pensionato Rizzoli
> purtroppo x noi xo va a finire come responsabile del Var
> ...



Ma una squadra che fa 7 finali adesso non vuol dire nulla? Smettetela con sto discorso, le ultime finali le abbiamo perse contro le squadre più forti degli ultimi 20 anni almeno..basta con sta storia fino al confine, vi è rimasto solo questo! Vi accontentate di poco ormai..


----------



## hakaishin (6 Dicembre 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Che discorso è?
> Chiedi se meritavamo di vincere... Come se non fosse mai successo che andate a prendervi i 3 punti pure senza meritarli...
> 
> Roba da ladroni e il bello è che non solo ti rubano ma poi ti prendono per il culo.
> ...



Certoooooo


----------



## vannu994 (6 Dicembre 2018)

Si discute con juventini che non hanno altro da fare che stare in un forum del Milan...


----------



## Dominae (7 Dicembre 2018)

Mi astengo dai commenti più o meno collegati a Calciopoli (Nucini!!!) ma a questo non posso proprio rispondere



Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ma poi veramente credete sia un caso che in tutta storia della Juve che è la squadra con + titoli in Italia
> appena passa fuori dal confine si prende pesci in faccia??? Mha
> staticamente è assurdo..



Fuori dal confine abbiamo vinto 2 Champions, 3 UEFA, 2 Supercoppe, 2 Intercontinentali, 1 Coppa delle Coppe. E, se vogliamo contarcela, 1 Intertoto che ci ha permesso di essere gli unici ad aver vinto tutte le competizioni UEFA.
Eccoti la squadra che fuori dal confine prende i pesci in faccia. Se avessimo perso qualche finale di Champions in meno magari avremmo qualche trofeo in più (oltre alla Champions stessa, ovviamente), ma pazienza. Non siamo mica gli unici sfigati a questo mondo (guarda il Benfica, o anche l'Atletico che l'Europa League e le Supercoppe le ha vinte, mentre ha perso tutte e 3 le finali di Champions disputate, hanno una storia molto simile alla nostra), prima o poi dovrà arrivare il momento in cui la ruota girerà a nostro favore.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Secondo me sei l'unico che fa realmente la guerra ideologica...contro la Juventus.
> 
> Personalmente non faccio nessuna guerra, me ne fotto di cosa fanno le altre squadre in campionato...
> La Juventus, che tu reputi mafiosa, marcia ecc ecc, intanto fa un altro sport, ha una rosa che se paragonata alla nostra c'è da mettersi a piangere, e dovresti ammetterlo anche tu.
> ...



Sinceramente, leggendo il tuo post, non capisco se hai letto e poi commentato attentamente quello che ho scritto visto che citi una risposta ad un altro utente.
Comunque, restando nello specifico, se vuoi tornare a vincere come dici, il Milan deve passare attraverso i propri risultati, non raggiungerli grazie ad altri, soprattutto ora che manca ancora più di metà campionato.
Il resto è noia....



Dominae ha scritto:


> Mi astengo dai commenti più o meno collegati a Calciopoli (Nucini!!!) ma a questo non posso proprio rispondere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leggo l'inizio e penso che sia il commento dell'ennesimo negazionista da tastiera gobbo.
Fuori da sto forum.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Dicembre 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Si discute con juventini che non hanno altro da fare che stare in un forum del Milan...



Che schifo.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Dicembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La paura mia è che il tifo milanista non si riprenda più..davvero speravo fossimo meglio dei cugini ma mi sa che eravamo solo vincenti in campo..
> 
> La classe si vede da come si accetta una sconfitta..passatemi il termine, ma a vincere "son buoni tutti"



Si ciao, fuori contesto completamente.
Forse non sei stato in Italia negli ultimi 15 anni.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, leggendo il tuo post, non capisco se hai letto e poi commentato attentamente quello che ho scritto visto che citi una risposta ad un altro utente.
> Comunque, restando nello specifico, se vuoi tornare a vincere come dici, il Milan deve passare attraverso i propri risultati, non raggiungerli grazie ad altri, soprattutto ora che manca ancora più di metà campionato.
> Il resto è noia....
> 
> ...



Non sei in grado di avere in questo forum un confronto su un topic sui gobbi? Chiedi di cambiare le regole del forum allora..
In più l’utente che hai citato parlava solo della storia europea della juve che smentisce il solito luogo comune interista di fino al confine e bla bla..parli per sterotipi e luoghi comuni.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Dicembre 2018)

Una partita che accende gli animi  
Ho letto commenti a mio parere davvero estremissimi...gente che generalizza uno stesso tipo di carattere su milioni di persone solo perchè "interiste" o "juventine", come se il tifare una squadra di calcio identifichi una certa personalità. Manco per gli ultras esiste una teoria del genere. Anzi, è facile il contrario: sono tutti uguali

Per quello che abbiamo letto e visto negli anni, secondo me in Italia la Juventus è tra le squadre di calcio più vicine (o che sono state più vicine) all'illecito sportivo (per non parlare d'altro). Poi la cosa si è gonfiata da un lato ed è stata minimizzata dall'altro (oppure generalizzata: "non è solo la Juventus, anche gli altri rubano"). Però non è tutto frutto della fantasia.

Detto ciò non credo basti una loro sconfitta per ripagare il maltolto. Questo non mi impedisce però di tifare Inter. Chiaramente preferirei vincesse un'altra squadra lo scudetto e non la stessa a vita


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> intanto ammettiamo che malgrado una rosa migliore e un Milan devastato dagli infortuni
> questi campioni hanno avuto x ennesima volta AIUTO del vero Top Player
> 
> ma voi l'avete visto lo siparietto tra arbitro e Chiellini e Pjanic?
> mentre aspettavano inizio del secondo tempo!? eh???



Ma basta, 
appellarsi all'arbitro è davvero da interista...

Ammettiamo che siamo stati inferiori in tutto nonostante abbiano giocato al 10% delle loro capacità, 
se solo solo avessero giocato come disputano le gare di champions, avremmo dovuto usare il pallottoliere...

un pò di onestà non guasta


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Onesta !???
No Comment che è meglio 
se no mi faccio altri mesi fuori dai commenti


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Secondo me, e scusate se mi permetto, 
discutere di aiuti storici, di arbitri, di "quando c'è la Juve in corsa per lo scudetto"... e compagnia cantante, 
è davvero patetico.

Noi siamo tifosi del Milan, questa roba la si legge nei forum interisti, e non dico balle.

Il Milan deve pensare solo ed unicamente a se stesso, così anche il milanista, 
questa storia di vedere la Juventus come entità che viene aiutata, agevolata, protetta dal sistema, è da provincialismo puro, ossia Fiorentina, Napoli... e appunto Inter.

Il giorno che il Milan costruirà una squadra giusta per lottare nuovamente per lo scudetto, 
sto aspettando solo questo.

È oltretutto imbarazzante fare questa "guerra" in questo periodo storico, dove molto probabilmente, anche se molti di voi non saranno d'accordo, arriveranno in finale di Champions e le probabilità di portarla a Torino questa volta è alta.

Il gol di Muntari, 
era evidente è vero, ma davvero pensate nella malafede?
Io credo che quell'errore poteva essere punito licenziando in tronco arbitri & co.,
la sfortuna volle che solo dopo fu introdotta la gol line, tecnologia che probabilmente avrebbe potuto far cambiare la storia di quel campionato, anche alla luce del gol non dato a Catania.
Ma era colpa della Juventus? 
No, non credo proprio...

Se pensate che il sistema sia corrotto, marcio, mafioso, malato, dove fa comodo che vinca la Juve, 
la domanda mi sorge spontanea, che cosa tifate a fare? Perché guardate una cosa finta?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Dominae ha scritto:


> Mi astengo dai commenti più o meno collegati a Calciopoli (Nucini!!!) ma a questo non posso proprio rispondere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



confronta la stima di vittorie (e si che sono stato chiaro) nazionali e quelle internazionali 
anche mettendo quei 2 furti di Champions la statistica rimane impietosa 

la 1° non lottava ma la 4° la alzava 
la Coppa dei Campioni è ancora peggio.. xkè la disputavano solo i primi


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Secondo me, e scusate se mi permetto, 
discutere di aiuti storici, di arbitri, di "quando c'è la Juve in corsa per lo scudetto"... e compagnia cantante, 
è davvero patetico.

Noi siamo tifosi del Milan, questa roba la si legge nei forum interisti, e non dico balle.

Il Milan deve pensare solo ed unicamente a se stesso, così anche il milanista, 
questa storia di vedere la Juventus come entità che viene aiutata, agevolata, protetta dal sistema, è da provincialismo puro, ossia Fiorentina, Napoli... e appunto Inter.

Il giorno che il Milan costruirà una squadra giusta per lottare nuovamente per lo scudetto, 
sto aspettando solo questo.

È oltretutto imbarazzante fare questa "guerra" in questo periodo storico, dove molto probabilmente, anche se molti di voi non saranno d'accordo, arriveranno in finale di Champions e le probabilità di portarla a Torino questa volta è alta.

Il gol di Muntari, 
era evidente è vero, ma davvero pensate nella malafede?
Io credo che quell'errore poteva essere punito licenziando in tronco arbitri & co.,
la sfortuna volle che solo dopo fu introdotta la gol line, tecnologia che probabilmente avrebbe potuto far cambiare la storia di quel campionato, anche alla luce del gol non dato a Catania.
Ma era colpa della Juventus? 
No, non credo proprio...

Se pensate che il sistema sia corrotto, marcio, mafioso, malato, dove fa comodo che vinca la Juve, 
la domanda mi sorge spontanea, che cosa tifate a fare? Perché guardate una cosa finta?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Secondo me, e scusate se mi permetto,
> discutere di aiuti storici, di arbitri, di "quando c'è la Juve in corsa per lo scudetto"... e compagnia cantante,
> è davvero patetico.
> 
> ...



senza offesa ma c e un limite alla negazione dei fatti 
e io non parlo tanto x parlare 
non guardo la Juve 2 volte all'anno 
che secondo me è il tuo caso...
io ahimè ne vedo di + di te.. x non negare la realtà 

poi il goal di Muntari l'ha visto tutto lo stadio 
altro che malafede... stavamo ancora esultando 
e quelli innescano un contropiede che quasi porto al goal beffa x eccellenza 

ma se poi capiterà che ti servano 3 punti verso a fine campionato x andare in Champions 
o x non retrocedere voglio proprio vedere se la pensi ancora così... campionato a parte?
no purtroppo alla fine ogni punto conta x il campionato.. e se li perdi in modo corretto ok va bene 
ma se ti mandano in B o fuori dalle coppe xkè loro devono vincere non importa come 
perché il loro motto cita "vincere è l unica cosa che conta" la pensiamo in maniera nettamente differente.
Poi ripeto tutte le tifoserie sanno che cosa combinano... non solo gli interisti che sopravvivono con quel Triplete


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> senza offesa ma c e un limite alla negazione dei fatti
> e io non parlo tanto x parlare
> non guardo la Juve 2 volte all'anno
> che secondo me è il tuo caso...
> ...



Senza offesa, 
secondo me parli tanto per parlare.
Non guardi la Juve 2 volte l'anno, e neanche io, però sei qui a differenza mia a mettere in dubbio ogni partita che disputano, 
da come scrivi sembra che vincono perchè rubano.
Francamente dissento da questa mentalità di vittimismo, ma perché segui il calcio se è malato ?

Tutte le tifoserie, questo mi basta per capire la tua mentalità, 
se tu ti senti come tutte le tifoserie ok, io non mi ci sento.

Recrimina sull'espulsione di Benatia, sogna che avremmo portato a casa 1 punto...(secondo me no!), 
io mi ******* per altro, con la mia squadra, con l'atteggiamento della squadra per cui tifo, 
non ho tempo per queste bambinate....


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ok qnd anche tu la pensi come Allegri
> che* gli episodi non cambiano le dinamiche di una partita*
> Ok ho capito  tutto
> 
> ...



Le singole partite CERTO che sono cambiate dagli episodi..ma alla fine io guardo chi ha vinto i campionati e se vado indietro ne vedo al massimo 3-4 in 20 anni che non sono stati vinti dalla squadra più meritevole..che non è quella che gioca meglio per forza


----------



## Fiume.croazia (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Senza offesa,
> secondo me parli tanto per parlare.
> Non guardi la Juve 2 volte l'anno, e neanche io, però sei qui a differenza mia a mettere in dubbio ogni partita che disputano,
> da come scrivi sembra che vincono perchè rubano.
> ...


Non capisco di quale vittimismo parli, le ultime due partite della juve a Milano non espulsi,contro l Inter Pjanic e contro il Milan benatia,poi se ti mancherà questo punticino per andare in champions a fine anno ne riparliamo


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Fiume.croazia ha scritto:


> Non capisco di quale vittimismo parli, le ultime due partite della juve a Milano non espulsi,contro l Inter Pjanic e contro il Milan benatia,poi se ti mancherà questo punticino per andare in champions a fine anno ne riparliamo



Scusa, 
forse mi son perso qualcosa.
Perché punticino visto che cmq eravamo 0-1 dopo il rigore?

Vittimismo evidente... a me pare vittimismo evidente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Dicembre 2018)

Non so se siano più tristi gli juventini che credo il calcio sia un oasi di legalità e purezza o i milanisti che si zerbinano per difendere la Juventus.


----------



## Fiume.croazia (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Scusa,
> forse mi son perso qualcosa.
> Perché punticino visto che cmq eravamo 0-1 dopo il rigore?
> 
> Vittimismo evidente... a me pare vittimismo evidente.


Si però giocavi una bella fetta di partita in superiorità numerica.
Sai perché la juve non vincerà ma in champions? Perché li trova puntualmente chi è più ladro di lei.


----------



## LukeLike (7 Dicembre 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non so se siano più tristi gli juventini che credo il calcio sia un oasi di legalità e purezza o i milanisti che si zerbinano per difendere la Juventus.



Assurdo davvero... del resto c'è chi ha esultato al gol di Ronaldo a San Siro...


----------



## vannu994 (7 Dicembre 2018)

A me non mi importa della Juve, guardo la mia squadra, ma mi fanno ridere Gli Juventini che vengono a fare i fenomeni e i puliti in un forum di Milanisti. Questo è un forum del Milan, se vogliono stare a parlare della Juve e dell'innocenza della Juve stiano nei forum della Juve, e' evidente che in qualsiasi altro forum di qualsiasi altra squadra d'Italia vengano visti in maniera diversa, quindi non lamentatevi se vi dicono che rubate o avete rubato. Poi di stare a guardare quello che poteva essere e non è stato ripeto che non me ne frega niente, tanto ormai è successo... Forza Milan.


----------



## AndresTh98 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Secondo voi l'appellativo: "Ladri" rivolto quasi sempre ai tifosi juventini scomparirà un giorno?
Mi metto nei loro panni e secondo me non é cosi facile tifare in queste condizioni.
Io per esempio, durante la partita contro la Roma mi sono sentito in forte disagio dopo quel rigore non concesso, un'eventuale vittoria ha perso ogni gusto e quasi quasi stavo per sperare che perdessimo.
Secondo me " nel mondo del tifoso" non c'é cosa peggiore del dover giustificare un episodio a favore e il sentirsi dare dei ladri.
Veramente.


----------



## vannu994 (7 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi l'appellativo: "Ladri" rivolto quasi sempre ai tifosi juventini scomparirà un giorno?
> Mi metto nei loro panni e secondo me non é cosi facile tifare in queste condizioni.
> Io per esempio, durante la partita contro la Roma mi sono sentito in forte disagio dopo quel rigore non concesso, un'eventuale vittoria ha perso ogni gusto e quasi quasi stavo per sperare che perdessimo.
> Secondo me " nel mondo del tifoso" non c'é cosa peggiore del dover giustificare un episodio a favore e il sentirsi dare dei ladri.
> Veramente.


Non scompare perché sono macchie nella storia che non si cancellano, quello è un appellativo che si porteranno sempre dietro, questo sono stati e spesso ne vanno anche fieri...


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Siete ridicoli, questa ve la meritate.

Quello che non capisco è perché continuate a guardare il calcio...

A me degli errori arbitrali e compagnia cantante frega niente, noi il nostro quando l'abbiamo fatto è stato fatto bene ed ho esultato per quello.
Vivere nel pensiero che "la juve ruba" è limitante per chi ama questo sport ed è una cosa di cui non me ne frega niente, 
la mia unica preoccupazione è tornare a competere, cosa che allo stato attuale è lontana anni luce.

Voi fate i tifosi sempliciotti come tanti altri, 
vita vostra scelte vostre, 
rimango comunque dubbioso chiedendomi perché, se tanto la juve ruba, guardate il calcio?


----------



## vannu994 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Siete ridicoli, questa ve la meritate.
> 
> Quello che non capisco è perché continuate a guardare il calcio...
> 
> ...



Non hai capito, a me della Juve me ne frega meno di zero, guardo poche delle loro partite e non sto a guardare il rigore dato non dato... Sto dicendo che mi fanno ridere gli juventini che vanno nel forum di un altra squadra e piangono perché si sono presi dei ladri, che vuoi pretendere scusa? E' come andare al convegno della Lega con la Bandiera del PD, se ti infamano non ti stare a lamentare. 
Io la vedo così, sarò limitato. 
Poi ti ripeto guardo la mia squadra e quello che succede alla mia squadra, della Juve so che gioca contro l'inter solo perché è un big match, frega niente di loro.


----------



## Fiume.croazia (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Siete ridicoli, questa ve la meritate.
> 
> Quello che non capisco è perché continuate a guardare il calcio...
> 
> ...


CIoe fammi capire, te dai dei ridicoli ai tuoi colleghi di tifo milanisti e ti slinguazzi con i juventini e tutto questo su un forum milanista? Bah contenti voi tutti


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non so se siano più tristi gli juventini che credo il calcio sia un oasi di legalità e purezza o i milanisti che si zerbinano per difendere la Juventus.



O son più tristi quelli che guardano il calcio, vanno allo stadio, spendono soldi in tv, sapendo che tanto il calcio è marcio?


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Fiume.croazia ha scritto:


> CIoe fammi capire, te dai dei ridicoli ai tuoi colleghi di tifo milanisti e ti slinguazzi con i juventini e tutto questo su un forum milanista? Bah contenti voi tutti



Sei sicuro di aver letto e compreso bene cosa penso io del calcio?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Senza offesa,
> secondo me parli tanto per parlare.
> Non guardi la Juve 2 volte l'anno, e neanche io, però sei qui a differenza mia a mettere in dubbio ogni partita che disputano,
> da come scrivi sembra che vincono perchè rubano.
> ...



questo parla di mentalità andando sul personale tra l'altro 
tirando fuori il vittimismo e io impazzisco nel vederlo 
ma guarda che tifo Milan! lo potevi dire 7 anni fa quando abbiamo terminato il campionato come 2°

Le vittime degli altri anni sono Roma prima e Napoli dopo 
non puoi accusarmi di fare la vittima quando sono anni ormai che x qualcuno non lottiamo x il vertice. 
Sono solo uno che vedendo i fatti si indigna.. come indignato speciale che c'è ogni giorno al TG 
e come se derubano un altro.. io denuncio avendolo visto e la gente da bar mi accusa di fare la vittima.. 
un no sense assurdo... 
Totti che non ha mai alzato voce in capitolo in tutti questi anni x i campionati 
si lamenta contro la Juve 
stessa cosa Ventura in tutti i suoi anni di carriera con i Derby 
Idem Allegri che addirittura ha fatto il voltagabbana haha 
tutti piangina contro la Juve.. sempre le stesse coincidenze 
sempre un caso... si si


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Non hai capito, a me della Juve me ne frega meno di zero, guardo poche delle loro partite e non sto a guardare il rigore dato non dato... Sto dicendo che mi fanno ridere gli juventini che vanno nel forum di un altra squadra e piangono perché si sono presi dei ladri, che vuoi pretendere scusa? E' come andare al convegno della Lega con la Bandiera del PD, se ti infamano non ti stare a lamentare.
> Io la vedo così, sarò limitato.
> Poi ti ripeto guardo la mia squadra e quello che succede alla mia squadra, della Juve so che gioca contro l'inter solo perché è un big match, frega niente di loro.



Questo è un altro discorso...

io ce l'ho con chi guarda il calcio nonostante pensa che sia malato... proprio non lo capisco


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> questo parla di mentalità andando sul personale tra l'altro
> tirando fuori il vittimismo e io impazzisco nel vederlo
> ma guarda che tifo Milan! lo potevi dire 7 anni fa quando abbiamo terminato il campionato come 2°
> 
> ...



Io però continuo a non capire una cosa, 
se tanto quando c'è di mezzo la Juventus, si finisce per essere sfavoriti, 

perché si segue il calcio, dato che chiaramente se è come dici tu è marcio e malato?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro discorso...
> 
> io ce l'ho con chi guarda il calcio nonostante pensa che sia malato... proprio non lo capisco



mi metterò a guardare la tv spazzatura allora..
che tra altro il sabato e la domenica è il top del niente in TV


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Secondo me, e scusate se mi permetto,
> discutere di aiuti storici, di arbitri, di "quando c'è la Juve in corsa per lo scudetto"... e compagnia cantante,
> è davvero patetico.
> 
> ...



Questo si chiama mistificazione Della realtà però. La Juventus è stata retrocessa in serie B per calciopoli, e avrebbe meritato ben peggio. A leggerti sembra che siano dei puritani vittime del sistema mediatico. Tifoso atipico


----------



## Roccoro (7 Dicembre 2018)

Stasera si spera nella prima tripletta di CR7 e di un gol dell'ex


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Siete ridicoli, questa ve la meritate.
> 
> Quello che non capisco è perché continuate a guardare il calcio...
> 
> ...



Questi sono discorsi da gobbi. Indipendentemente dal fatto che il calcio possa essere ancora (non è un dettaglio) marcio o meno, basterebbe guardarsi una partita random della Juve per capire che sono comunque fin troppo rispettati dagli arbitri, che hanno una sudditanza psicologica nei loro confronti davvero imbarazzante. Questo a prescindere dalla loro forza che nessuno discute.
Milan Juve di quest'anno l'hai vista? Temo di no.


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questo si chiama mistificazione Della realtà però. La Juventus è stata retrocessa in serie B per calciopoli, e avrebbe meritato ben peggio. A leggerti sembra che siano dei puritani vittime del sistema mediatico. Tifoso atipico




No no, 
per carità di dio, quando è stata mandata in B se lo meritava tutto, non nego la realtà.

Però io se guardo il calcio è perché penso sia sano, nel senso che accetto gli errori arbitrali perché sono errori degli arbitri, 
il giorno che inizierò a pensare che sia tutto manovrato stai pur certo che smetterò di spendere soldi per il calcio...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Io ho 28 anni 
Ma sarò scemo ma rivedo le stesse cose con addirittura + episodi eclatanti di Calciopoli 
Incredibilmente pure aver il possesso di tutti i giocatori e ritornato ai fasti dall'ora 

come dire? tali e quali 
e ovviamente non penso di essere scemo eh... 
Magari mi sbagliassi.. Magari! ma temo proprio che la A ci ricaschi sempre!


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questi sono discorsi da gobbi. Indipendentemente dal fatto che il calcio possa essere ancora (non è un dettaglio) marcio o meno, basterebbe guardarsi una partita random della Juve per capire che sono comunque fin troppo rispettati dagli arbitri, che hanno una sudditanza psicologica nei loro confronti davvero imbarazzante. Questo a prescindere dalla loro forza che nessuno discute.
> Milan Juve di quest'anno l'hai vista? Temo di no.



Ed è qui che io sono diverso.
Milan Juve l'ho vista benissimo e sono dell'idea che Benatia andava espulso, ma lo catalgono come un errore arbitrale, non come un ordine gobbo che ha detto "fateci vincere costi quel che costi".

Anche perché io guardo il calcio a 360 gradi, 
parliamo allora anche del rigore non dato alla Roma dopo aver visto il Var...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questi sono discorsi da gobbi. Indipendentemente dal fatto che il calcio possa essere ancora (non è un dettaglio) marcio o meno, basterebbe guardarsi una partita random della Juve per capire che sono comunque fin troppo rispettati dagli arbitri, che hanno una sudditanza psicologica nei loro confronti davvero imbarazzante. Questo a prescindere dalla loro forza che nessuno discute.
> Milan Juve di quest'anno l'hai vista? Temo di no.



concordo su quasi tutto tranne la sudditanza 
la Juve era la Juve anche quando arrivava settima in campionato 
perché li la sudditanza mancava? no.... 
questi o x far carriera o x tirar su soldi si fanno comprare.
Non per niente siamo il Paese Europeo + corrotto

cmq la chiudo qui.. sono proprio curioso di vedere il post partita 
e il numero di pagine che raggiungerà questo Derby D'Italia


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> concordo su quasi tutto tranne la sudditanza
> la Juve era la Juve anche quando arrivava settima in campionato
> perché li a sudditanza mancava? no....
> questi o x far carriera o x tirar su soldi si fanno comprare.
> ...



Bravo, 
inutile star qui a discutere su questo tema che tanto in tasca non ci porta nulla.

Io mi auguro solo di vincere contro il Torino, che per me è l'unica cosa che conta.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ed è qui che io sono diverso.
> Milan Juve l'ho vista benissimo e sono dell'idea che Benatia andava espulso, ma lo catalgono come un errore arbitrale, non come un ordine gobbo che ha detto "fateci vincere costi quel che costi".
> 
> Anche perché io guardo il calcio a 360 gradi,
> parliamo allora anche del rigore non dato alla Roma dopo aver visto il Var...



parliamone dai.. casualmente errore evidente a favore dei cugini che precede Juve Inter 
anche questa era una cosa usata all'inverosimile in quei tempi 
alias hanno già la tavola bandita (scusa) x episodi a favore..
non è una novità e vedo che tu ci caschi... era la solita routine 
x dire "ma come ? fate polemiche voi dopo il rigore nn dato!?" 
sempre la stessa storia.. sempre le solite coincidenze 
ma sempre.. ma sempre.. .


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> parliamone dai.. casualmente errore evidente a favore dei cugini che precede Juve Inter
> anche questa era una cosa usata all'inverosimile in quei tempi
> alias hanno già la tavola bandita (scusa) x episodi a favore..
> non è una novità e vedo che tu ci caschi... era la solita routine
> ...



Guarda, 
te lo dico proprio sinceramente.

Se un giorno avrò prova evidente che sarà come dici tu, giuro smetto di guardare il calcio.

Però ad oggi fatico a credere che sia così...


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ed è qui che io sono diverso.
> Milan Juve l'ho vista benissimo e sono dell'idea che Benatia andava espulso, ma lo catalgono come un errore arbitrale, non come un ordine gobbo che ha detto "fateci vincere costi quel che costi".
> 
> Anche perché io guardo il calcio a 360 gradi,
> parliamo allora anche del rigore non dato alla Roma dopo aver visto il Var...



Io però non ho scritto che loro corrompono gli arbitri. È un discorso a più ampio respiro. La Juve è la squadra più tifata in Italia, il resto è una conseguenza. Magari fosse solo l'episodio di Benatia. Intanto se fosse stato espulso avrebbero giocato in 10 per tutto il secondo tempo, higuain non sarebbe stato espulso nell'episodio Vs Benatia, e così via. Ci sarebbe anche da dire qualcosa sul fallo fischiato in favore di chiellini in area di rigore, quando in realtà butta a terra Romagnoli. Così come un intervento senza senso da dietro su cutrone senza palla. Questo significa che avremmo certamente vinto? No ovvio che no. Probabilmente avremmo perso, chi lo sa. Ma andrebbe visto non in funzione della partita in sé ma degli errori che vengono fatti. Il problema è proprio questo. Siccome sono troppo forti, i tifosi ormai se ne fregano se magari nel dubbio si favorisce la Juve, o se si verificano episodi assurdi. E questo è sbagliato.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ed è qui che io sono diverso.
> Milan Juve l'ho vista benissimo e sono dell'idea che Benatia andava espulso, ma lo catalgono come un errore arbitrale, non come un ordine gobbo che ha detto "fateci vincere costi quel che costi".
> 
> Anche perché io guardo il calcio a 360 gradi,
> parliamo allora anche del rigore non dato alla Roma dopo aver visto il Var...



x quel che mi riguarda.. qui spero un pareggio 
ma sarà una vittoria x la Juve 
e entrambe ci fanno comodo.. ovviamente spero di portare punti nel mulino.
Ma anche finissimo al 2° posto entro fine dicembre 
io non mi illudo... obiettivo nostro deve essere rimanere tra le prime 4!
arrivare 3 o 4 fa poca differenza.. tanto i preliminari non esistono +


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io però non ho scritto che loro corrompono gli arbitri. È un discorso a più ampio respiro. La Juve è la squadra più tifata in Italia, il resto è una conseguenza. Magari fosse solo l'episodio di Benatia. Intanto se fosse stato espulso avrebbero giocato in 10 per tutto il secondo tempo, higuain non sarebbe stato espulso nell'episodio Vs Benatia, e così via. Ci sarebbe anche da dire qualcosa sul fallo fischiato in favore di chiellini in area di rigore, quando in realtà butta a terra Romagnoli. Così come un intervento senza senso da dietro su cutrone senza palla. Questo significa che avremmo certamente vinto? No ovvio che no. Probabilmente avremmo perso, chi lo sa. Ma andrebbe visto non in funzione della partita in sé ma degli errori che vengono fatti. Il problema è proprio questo. Siccome sono troppo forti, i tifosi ormai se ne fregano se magari nel dubbio si favorisce la Juve, o se si verificano episodi assurdi. E questo è sbagliato.



Ma al netto di tutto, il tifoso che cosa può fare?

Purtroppo ha solo due scelte, o non guarda più il calcio, oppure lo guarda e cataloga tutto come errori arbitrali.
Se lo segue pensando che sia tutto manovrato, e dai è come vedere un film già visto, chi va al cinema e paga lo stesso biglietto per rivedere lo stesso film ?

La sudditanza esiste, questo è innegabile, esiste e porterà gli arbitri a sbagliare, per questo ribadisco che saranno errori arbitrali.

Non penso assolutamente che le vittorie della Juventus siano state tutte "pulite", vedi il 2012 Muntari, 
ma vedi anche quel famoso Juventus-Milan dove c'erano almeno 2 rigori su Crespo e altri errori insoliti per una partita di calcio, 
ma cosa sono?
Errori arbitrali, non disegni architettati per far vincere la Juve, se così fosse sarebbe tutto truccato sin dal principio


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Fiume.croazia ha scritto:


> Si però giocavi una bella fetta di partita in superiorità numerica.
> Sai perché la juve non vincerà ma in champions? Perché li trova puntualmente chi è più ladro di lei.



In effetti giù quella del 2010 (unica cosa che vi fa andare avanti) l’avete rubata proprio bene. Magari dobbiamo chiedere a voi


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma al netto di tutto, il tifoso che cosa può fare?
> 
> Purtroppo ha solo due scelte, o non guarda più il calcio, oppure lo guarda e cataloga tutto come errori arbitrali.
> Se lo segue pensando che sia tutto manovrato, e dai è come vedere un film già visto, chi va al cinema e paga lo stesso biglietto per rivedere lo stesso film ?
> ...



Non saranno disegni architettati per far vincere la Juventus, ma casualmente non sono mai loro quelli che perdono i campionati per colpa di reiterati episodi contro. Parlano tanto del pantano di Perugia, ma un paio di partite prima con il Parma era stato annullato un gol di Cannavaro per motivi assolutamente inspiegabili, tanto per dire che anche quella volta a guardare tutto sono andati in pari.
L'ho già detto, il giorno in cui li vedrò perdere un testa a testa con l'altra squadra favorita continuamente negli episodi decisivi sarò il primo ad ammettere di sbagliare, ma fino ad allora la sudditanza arbitrale strisciante nei loro confronti è fin troppo palese. Guardate Bonucci, con il Milan ammonito non so quante volte per proteste. Immaginate Chiellini o Benatia nel Milan, quanti rossi si beccherebbero in più?

Tutto questo non esclude il fatto che il Milan attuale faccia ****** e debba pensare a risorgere, intendiamoci, ma vedendo l'andazzo sono sicuro che anche se torneremo mai uno squadrone contro di loro non lotteremo mai alla pari, come successe nel 2005, nel 2006 e nel 2012. Puoi vincere solo se loro sono molto più deboli di te.

Aggiungo che, oggettivamente, l'Inda l'anno scorso ha rubato la qualificazione CL. Lasciando perdere la genialata di Inzaghi di far giocare De Vrij nello scontro decisivo, una roba da TSO immediato, alla Lazio sono stati tolti ad andare stretti almeno 6-8 punti con una serie di furti clamorosi. A Inzaghi hanno dato tutti del piangina, ma in linea di massima aveva ragione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> O son più tristi quelli che guardano il calcio, vanno allo stadio, spendono soldi in tv, sapendo che tanto il calcio è marcio?



Tutto è marcio, benvenuto nel mondo reale.


----------



## Zenos (7 Dicembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non saranno disegni architettati per far vincere la Juventus, ma casualmente non sono mai loro quelli che perdono i campionati per colpa di reiterati episodi contro. Parlano tanto del pantano di Perugia, ma un paio di partite prima con il Parma era stato annullato un gol di Cannavaro per motivi assolutamente inspiegabili, tanto per dire che anche quella volta a guardare tutto sono andati in pari.
> L'ho già detto, il giorno in cui li vedrò perdere un testa a testa con l'altra squadra favorita continuamente negli episodi decisivi sarò il primo ad ammettere di sbagliare, ma fino ad allora la sudditanza arbitrale strisciante nei loro confronti è fin troppo palese. Guardate Bonucci, con il Milan ammonito non so quante volte per proteste. Immaginate Chiellini o Benatia nel Milan, quanti rossi si beccherebbero in più?
> 
> Tutto questo non esclude il fatto che il Milan attuale faccia ****** e debba pensare a risorgere, intendiamoci, ma vedendo l'andazzo sono sicuro che anche se torneremo mai uno squadrone contro di loro non lotteremo mai alla pari, come successe nel 2005, nel 2006 e nel 2012. Puoi vincere solo se loro sono molto più deboli di te.
> ...



Perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Dicembre 2018)

.


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non saranno disegni architettati per far vincere la Juventus, ma casualmente non sono mai loro quelli che perdono i campionati per colpa di reiterati episodi contro. Parlano tanto del pantano di Perugia, ma un paio di partite prima con il Parma era stato annullato un gol di Cannavaro per motivi assolutamente inspiegabili, tanto per dire che anche quella volta a guardare tutto sono andati in pari.
> L'ho già detto, il giorno in cui li vedrò perdere un testa a testa con l'altra squadra favorita continuamente negli episodi decisivi sarò il primo ad ammettere di sbagliare, ma fino ad allora la sudditanza arbitrale strisciante nei loro confronti è fin troppo palese. Guardate Bonucci, con il Milan ammonito non so quante volte per proteste. Immaginate Chiellini o Benatia nel Milan, quanti rossi si beccherebbero in più?
> 
> Tutto questo non esclude il fatto che il Milan attuale faccia ****** e debba pensare a risorgere, intendiamoci, ma vedendo l'andazzo sono sicuro che anche se torneremo mai uno squadrone contro di loro non lotteremo mai alla pari, come successe nel 2005, nel 2006 e nel 2012. Puoi vincere solo se loro sono molto più deboli di te.
> ...



La sudditanza purtroppo non la elimineremo mai nel calcio, 
l'essere umano non sarà mai rilassato quando andrà ad arbitrare una grande squadra, 
il tema è che da che parte pende la bilancia in caso di big match... su questo non ti posso dare torto..
e proprio qui che mi riallaccio catalogando tutti gli episodi errori arbitrarli e non un sistema marcio che prevede già chi sarà la vincitrice...

Però sul serio, 
io in questo momento non riesco a fare polemica, a pensare alle altre squadra, ho necessità che il milan torni a competere perché l'unica cosa che mi da gioia sono le nostre vittorie, ho proprio bisogno di tornare a festeggiare, di rivedere una milano piena di festeggiamenti rossoneri, e manca dal troppi anni ormai, per quello che io ero abituato a vedere... son in astinenza.. Berlusconi ci ha lasciato nella *****, sono già teso per domenica sera, dobbiamo vincere, dobbiamo a tutti i costi fare 3 punti


----------



## Manue (7 Dicembre 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ma dobbiamo proprio tenere il un forum del Milan gente che insulta in questo modo?



Però ha ragione eh, 
nel 2010 l'Inter l'ha rubata bene...

non puoi negare che quella champions fu figlia di CLAMOROSI errori arbitrali


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ma dobbiamo proprio tenere il un forum del Milan gente che insulta in questo modo?



In cosa avrei offeso? Lui è un tifoso Inter ospite, io juventino ospite. Lui parla di rubare con me io con lui.
Mi spieghi dove avrei offeso?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Però ha ragione eh,
> nel 2010 l'Inter l'ha rubata bene...
> 
> non puoi negare che quella champions fu figlia di CLAMOROSI errori arbitrali



Che poi l’io detto Perché non ne posso più delle scemenze degli interisti. Per me l’hanno pure meritata quella coppa ma che ci furono degli “aiuti” clamorosi mi sembra impossibile da negare. Dato che gli interisti fanno sempre gli splendidi faccio come loro e quindi quella coppa l’hanno rubata e campano solo con quel ricordo


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> In cosa avrei offeso? Lui è un tifoso Inter ospite, io juventino ospite. Lui parla di rubare con me io con lui.
> Mi spieghi dove avrei offeso?



Son commenti spocchiosi tipici di un tifoso della Juventus, ci sono altri lidi appositi per farli.
Comunque è una polemica sterile, la Juventus non ha avuto una sola sentenza a favore per quanto riguarda calciopoli tra giustizia sportiva, ordinaria, ecc.
La Juventus ha rubato, come avranno altrettanto fatto altre squadre chi più chi meno. Con la differenza che se la squadra per cui tifo viene condannata per un illecito io me ne dispiaccio e disapprovo, voi invece volete fare gli splendidi santoni del calcio, l'unico posto dove il marciume non può arrivare ed è tutto chiaro e pulito.

Più appassionati di calcio e meno tifosi.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Son commenti spocchiosi tipici di un tifoso della Juventus, ci sono altri lidi appositi per farli.
> Comunque è una polemica sterile, la Juventus non ha avuto una sola sentenza a favore per quanto riguarda calciopoli tra giustizia sportiva, ordinaria, ecc.
> La Juventus ha rubato, come avranno altrettanto fatto altre squadre chi più chi meno. Con la differenza che se la squadra per cui tifo viene condannata per un illecito io me ne dispiaccio e disapprovo, voi invece volete fare gli splendidi santoni del calcio, l'unico posto dove il marciume non può arrivare ed è tutto chiaro e pulito.
> 
> Più appassionati di calcio e meno tifosi.


Ok idea tua
Io non ho offeso ne ho detto nulla di eclatante.
Pace


----------



## AndresTh98 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Non saranno disegni architettati per far vincere la Juventus, ma casualmente non sono mai loro quelli che perdono i campionati per colpa di reiterati episodi contro. Parlano tanto del pantano di Perugia, ma un paio di partite prima con il Parma era stato annullato un gol di Cannavaro per motivi assolutamente inspiegabili, tanto per dire che anche quella volta a guardare tutto sono andati in pari.
> L'ho già detto, il giorno in cui li vedrò perdere un testa a testa con l'altra squadra favorita continuamente negli episodi decisivi sarò il primo ad ammettere di sbagliare, ma fino ad allora la sudditanza arbitrale strisciante nei loro confronti è fin troppo palese. Guardate Bonucci, con il Milan ammonito non so quante volte per proteste. Immaginate Chiellini o Benatia nel Milan, quanti rossi si beccherebbero in più?
> 
> Tutto questo non esclude il fatto che il Milan attuale faccia ****** e debba pensare a risorgere, intendiamoci, ma vedendo l'andazzo sono sicuro che anche se torneremo mai uno squadrone contro di loro non lotteremo mai alla pari, come successe nel 2005, nel 2006 e nel 2012. Puoi vincere solo se loro sono molto più deboli di te.
> ...


 L'Inter a fine stagione aveva i punti che meritava.
Dai presunti furti clamorosi contro la Lazio ne ha beneficiato in primis chi l'ha derubata.


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Dicembre 2018)

*Adesso basta! Rimanete in topic! Non è questo il luogo dove parlare di Calciopoli, di Muntari o di de Vrij. Non insultate, mantenete un tono civile. Se dovevi chiarirvi fatelo in privato senza monopolizzare la discussione.

Primo e ultimo avvertimento.*


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Venerdi sera super sfida allo Juventus Stadium tra Juve ed Inter. I bianconeri, reduci da 13 vittorie in 14 giornate, cercano l'ennesima vittoria in campionato contro i rivali storici nerazzurri, distanti oramai 11 punti.
> 
> 
> Dove seguire Juve-Inter?
> ...



.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> L'Inter a fine stagione aveva i punti che meritava.
> Dai presunti furti clamorosi contro la Lazio ne ha beneficiato in primis chi l'ha derubata.



Vuoi forse dirmi che i 50 e passa milioni della CL che riceverete quest'anno sono un beneficio minore del puntarello stentato che si prende una squadretta che avrebbe dovuto perdere? Seriamente? L'Inter avrà avuto i punti che meritava (che poi non sono troppo d'accordo, avete fatto un girone d'andata al di sopra dei vostri meriti come il Milan di due anni fa), ma la diretta concorrente assolutamente no, quindi in modo indiretto siete stati aiutati. Successe anche al Milan dei rigori contro la Fiorentina, ai tempi, basta avere l'onestà di ammetterlo.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> La sudditanza purtroppo non la elimineremo mai nel calcio,
> l'essere umano non sarà mai rilassato quando andrà ad arbitrare una grande squadra,
> il tema è che da che parte pende la bilancia in caso di big match... su questo non ti posso dare torto..
> e proprio qui che mi riallaccio catalogando tutti gli episodi errori arbitrarli e non un sistema marcio che prevede già chi sarà la vincitrice...
> ...



Non tornerai mai a festeggiare uno scudetto e probabilmente nemmeno una misera Coppetta Italia finchè lotterai con la Juventus attuale, nemmeno mettendo su uno squadrone al loro livello, questo è il punto. Bisogna non solo sperare di potenziare rosa e fatturato al loro livello, ma che loro calino parecchio, altrimenti nisba. Sarà più facile che rivinciamo la Champions League prima di togliere lo scudetto ai gobbi al livello a cui sono ora, nessuno può battere una squadra che, per un motivo o per un altro, può raggiungere i 110 punti spingendo l'acceleratore.


----------



## AndresTh98 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manca un'ora alla partita e stranamente ho zero ansia.


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2018)

*Le formazioni ufficiali

*[FONT=&quot]*Juventus - Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chiellini, Cancelo; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Ronaldo, Mandzukic*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*
Inter - Handanovic; Vrsaljko, Skriniar, Miranda, Asamoah; Gagliardini, Brozovic, Joao Mario; Politano, Icardi, Perisic*[/FONT]


----------



## iceman. (7 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali
> 
> *[FONT="][SIZE=5][B]Juventus - Szczesny; De Sciglio, Bonucci, Chiellini, Cancelo; Bentancur, Pjanic, Matuidi; Dybala, Ronaldo, Mandzukic[/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=#666666][FONT="]*
> Inter - Handanovic; Vrsaljko, Skriniar, Miranda, Asamoah; Gagliardini, Brozovic, Joao Mario; Politano, Icardi, Perisic*[/FONT]



Una differenza abissale tra le due squadre, il centrocampo nerazzurro è da mani nei capelli.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Secondo me, e scusate se mi permetto,
> discutere di aiuti storici, di arbitri, di "quando c'è la Juve in corsa per lo scudetto"... e compagnia cantante,
> è davvero patetico.
> 
> ...



Il gol di Muntari è malafede, quello di catania si poteva capire, roba di 2 millimetri, ma Muntari è gol netto e lo ha visto pure l'arbitro. Quell'anno DOVEVA vincere la juve,e io non sono un piangina, ho sempre riconosciuto le vittorie degli avversari,ho sempre dato i meriti. Quella sliding door la stiamo pagando ancora oggi,senza quella clamorosa svista, avremmo vinto il campionato e Ibra e Thiago sarebbero rimasti, tevez sarebbe venuto da noi e il ciclo della juve non sarebbe mai iniziato così presto. Lì c'è stato sicuramente un complotto per far rinascere la juve,Berlusconi si è scansato perché aveva da pensare alla politica, loro con lo stadio appena costruito dovevano vincere per forza.
Poi oh,complimenti per lo squadrone che hanno oggi,ma quell'anno è stata una vergogna epocale


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Una differenza abissale tra le due squadre, il centrocampo nerazzurro è da mani nei capelli.



Bergomi non la pensa cosi


----------



## __king george__ (7 Dicembre 2018)

non credo possa accadere ma se per caso vince l'inda chi li tiene più quelli… (i tifosi intendo)


----------



## LukeLike (7 Dicembre 2018)

Che figura barbina sta facendo Skrigno con CR7...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Gagliardini asino


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Dicembre 2018)

Che cesso Gagliardini mamma mia.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Finirà 0-0 non perde più l'inter


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Dicembre 2018)

Alla fine Politano tanto scarso non è.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Dicembre 2018)

allora chi ha giocato meglio per ora? è una bella partita? mi sa che il secondo tempo me lo guardo…..

ma la vera domanda è:noi per chi dovremmo tifare? juve? un pareggio?


----------



## AndresTh98 (7 Dicembre 2018)

bella partita fin'ora


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> bella partita fin'ora



Ottima inter davvero. Complimenti


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque The Scempio è imbarazzante. Il giocatore più scarso della Giuve.


----------



## LukeLike (7 Dicembre 2018)

Spalletti ha rovinato la partita con quel cambio Valero-Politano...


----------



## Miro (7 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che cesso Gagliardini mamma mia.



Scuola Gasperini...comunque Mandzukic è un animale.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Che squadra saremmo senza allegri...
Comunque un’altra vittoria e si gode


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Dicembre 2018)

Finita 1-0 gol di manzuchic su assist di Cancelo


----------



## leviatano (7 Dicembre 2018)

Pjanic e Betancour dovevano finire la partita prima.
Ringraziare Spalletti che non capisce na sega di cambi, come l'anno scorso.


----------



## Boomer (7 Dicembre 2018)

Max e Manzo lo mettono in quel posto sia agli juventini che interisti. Troppo bello. Quanti gol ha segnato cosi il vecchio Max. Manzo che cerca il terzino e lo frega. Ci ha segnato uguale. Vecchia volpe.


----------



## leviatano (7 Dicembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Spalletti ha rovinato la partita con quel cambio Valero-Politano...



e guarda guarda in quella fascia hanno fatto l'assist per il gol.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Allegri se non vince quest'anno la CL non la vince più.
A oggi è il migliore del mondo. 
Fantastico


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Pjanic e Betancour dovevano finire la partita prima.
> Ringraziare Spalletti che non capisce na sega di cambi, come l'anno scorso.



Davvero? 
I cartellini non dati a valero, un altro a brozovic che fatto 980 falli 
Pure oggi c’è qualcosa che non va?


----------



## James Watson (7 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allegri se non vince quest'anno la CL non la vince più.
> A oggi è il migliore del mondo.
> Fantastico



No ma è scarso eh....


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Dicembre 2018)

Buciano Sculetti è un asino, il cambio Politano-Valero ha tolto dinamismo all attacco dei prescritti. 

Cmq per noi mooooolto meglio cosi. 

Juve 14 vittorie e 1 pareggio


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allegri se non vince quest'anno la CL non la vince più.
> A oggi è il migliore del mondo.
> Fantastico



Per me è il male di questa juve
Ma il calcio ha mille punti di vista ci sta..


----------



## AndresTh98 (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ottima inter davvero. Complimenti


Complimenti a voi, Partita meritata, non c'é che dire.
Mandzukic é un giocatore sottovalutato e di molto.
Per quanto riguarda L'inter, é sulla strada giusta ma ne deve fare di strada....


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Complimenti a voi, Partita meritata, non c'é che dire.
> Mandzukic é un giocatore sottovalutato e di molto.
> Per quanto riguarda L'inter, é sulla strada giusta ma ne deve fare di strada....



Si ottima partita senza dubbio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Complimenti a voi, Partita meritata, non c'é che dire.
> Mandzukic é un giocatore sottovalutato e di molto.
> Per quanto riguarda L'inter, é sulla strada giusta ma ne deve fare di strada....



Quest anno finiamo il campionato davanti a voi.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Finita 1-0 gol di manzuchic su assist di Cancelo



Che giocatore meraviglioso cancelo


----------



## AndresTh98 (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Davvero? asd
> I cartellini non dati a valero, un altro a brozovic che fatto 980 falli asd
> Pure oggi c’è qualcosa che non va?


Ragazzi, la partita é stata diretta in modo corretto.


----------



## LukeLike (7 Dicembre 2018)

Partita persa da Spalletti. Politano, bene o male, riusciva a contenere Cancelo, da quando l'ha cambiato per Borja Valero, il portoghese ha avuto delle voragini sulla fascia destra difensiva dell'Inter. Non a caso il goal nasce da una prateria lasciata al terzino della Juve. Inoltre con quel cambio ha comunicato di voler giocare per lo 0-0 ed i suoi calciatori lo hanno percepito iniziando ad abbassarsi. 

Spalletti non è tanto meglio di Gattuso nella lettura dei momenti della partita. Anche nel celeberrimo Inter-Juve dell'anno scorso, in vantaggio 2-1, sostituì Icardi per Santon e si fece rimontare.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me è il male di questa juve
> Ma il calcio ha mille punti di vista ci sta..



Viene considerato il male proprio perché in campo ci vanno i giocatori e lui tatticamente è un tutt'uno con i giocatori. 
Sarà un grande bene o un grande male, rimane comunue un grande.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque adesso dobbiamo vincere e andare a -1 dall'Inde


----------



## LukeLike (7 Dicembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> e guarda guarda in quella fascia hanno fatto l'assist per il gol.



Esatto, lo stavo scrivendo giusto ora  
Disastroso nei cambi.


----------



## leviatano (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Davvero?
> I cartellini non dati a valero, un altro a brozovic che fatto 980 falli
> Pure oggi c’è qualcosa che non va?



c'è qualcosa che non va?
Pjanic doveva tipo essere espulso nel primo tempo ma vive di impunità parlamentare che nemmeno ai tempi di forza italia con Berlusconi al comando.


----------



## Asso_86 (7 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Complimenti a voi, Partita meritata, non c'é che dire.
> Mandzukic é un giocatore sottovalutato e di molto.
> Per quanto riguarda L'inter, é sulla strada giusta ma ne deve fare di strada....



Siete stati sfortunati a non capitalizzare nel primo tempo.

Risultato alla fine giusto, uno più largo no.


----------



## Dieg (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me è il male di questa juve
> Ma il calcio ha mille punti di vista ci sta..



Dici che preferiresti perdere qualche partita in più per il bene del calcio italiano? Io ci sto.
Ma come si fa a dire queste sciocchezze dopo quattro scudetti e quattro coppe?


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Viene considerato il male proprio perché in campo ci vanno i giocatori e lui tatticamente è un tutt'uno con i giocatori.
> Sarà un grande bene o un grande male, rimane comunue un grande.



Se ci fasse giocare al massimo saremmo ingiocabili. Quando ripartivamo come si deve oggi l’inter non ci capiva nulla. A me non piace il trio davanti. Sono disposti male. In più tende ad abbassare molto la squadra predicando la sua solita halma e spesso rischiamo.

Ps voglio fare un plauso a chiellini, dite pure che è grezzo brutto e rozzo ma è un marcatore straordinario


----------



## leviatano (7 Dicembre 2018)

Allegri è un grande, ma se non vince quest'anno la champions, rimane un fallito eh, giusto per dire.
c'è gente che non ha vinto a iosa in campionato ma con una champions in vetrina.


----------



## Asso_86 (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se ci fasse giocare al massimo saremmo ingiocabili. Quando ripartivamo come si deve oggi l’inter non ci capiva nulla. A me non piace il trio davanti. Sono disposti male. In più tende ad abbassare molto la squadra predicando la sua solita halma e spesso rischiamo.
> 
> Ps voglio fare un plauso a chiellini, dite pure che è grezzo brutto e rozzo ma è un marcatore straordinario



Se allegri accantona Dybala possiamo aspirare alla cl


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, la partita é stata diretta in modo corretto.



E se lo dice un interista


----------



## Asso_86 (7 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, la partita é stata diretta in modo corretto.



Quoto


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> c'è qualcosa che non va?
> Pjanic doveva tipo essere espulso nel primo tempo ma vive di impunità parlamentare che nemmeno ai tempi di forza italia con Berlusconi al comando.



Certo! Assolutamente.
Andava espulso già sul pulman prima di arrivare.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> Dici che preferiresti perdere qualche partita in più per il bene del calcio italiano? Io ci sto.
> Ma come si fa a dire queste sciocchezze dopo quattro scudetti e quattro coppe?



Basta vedere come gioca questa juve con questo potenziale enorme..


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Se allegri accantona Dybala possiamo aspirare alla cl



Se lo facesse giocare nelsuo ruolo magari...
Lo sta distruggendo come fece con Higuain


----------



## leviatano (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo! Assolutamente.
> Andava espulso già sul pulman prima di arrivare.



se è per quello doveva essere espulso n volte prima di questa partita e n volte prima di salire sul bus di questa partita.
il fatto poi che andate diretti contro l'arbitro per ogni ammonizione sacrosanta è roba incredibile.


----------



## 1972 (7 Dicembre 2018)

il portiere delle melme non si puo' guardare !


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> se è per quello doveva essere espulso n volte prima di questa partita e n volte prima di salire sul bus di questa partita.
> il fatto poi che andate diretti contro l'arbitro per ogni ammonizione sacrosanta è roba incredibile.



Si ovvio


----------



## Boomer (7 Dicembre 2018)

Skriniar ha umiliato Cristiano... Non pensavo che avrei mai detto qualcosa del genere


----------



## leviatano (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ovvio



ma poi rallegrati, stai vincendo la ligue 1.


----------



## Dieg (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Basta vedere come gioca questa juve con questo potenziale enorme..



Quindi preferiresti perdere più spesso. Siamo d'accordo. Anch'io preferirei che perdeste più spesso.
Purtroppo c'è Allegri che vi fa vincere.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> ma poi rallegrati, stai vincendo la ligue 1.



Si infatti


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Skriniar ha umiliato Cristiano... Non pensavo che avrei mai detto qualcosa del genere


Nel primo tempo non è sembrato 


Dieg ha scritto:


> Quindi preferiresti perdere più spesso. Siamo d'accordo. Anch'io preferirei che perdeste più spesso.
> Purtroppo c'è Allegri che vi fa vincere.



Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti


----------



## Dieg (7 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non ci siamo capiti



Mi sa che tu vuoi la luna.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Dieg ha scritto:


> Mi sa che tu vuoi la luna.



No credimi. Un po’ più di calcio offensivo ed essere un po’ più propositivi


----------



## AndresTh98 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quest anno finiamo il campionato davanti a voi.


Chi lo sa...Bisogna vedere come andrà il dicorso qualificazione, se veniamo sbattuti fuori dalla CL si apre ufficialmente la "crisi inter" , per la gioia della gazzetta.
Poi c'é da vedere che tipo di mercato farete a gennaio.


----------



## Boomer (7 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Chi lo sa...Bisogna vedere come andrà il dicorso qualificazione, se veniamo sbattuti fuori dalla CL si apre ufficialmente la "crisi inter" , per la gioia della gazzetta.
> Poi c'é da vedere che tipo di mercato farete a gennaio.



Avete giocato bene oggi. Juve semplicemente troppo forte. Comunque a me la Gazzetta è sempre sembrata pro inter...


----------



## hakaishin (7 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Avete giocato bene oggi. Juve semplicemente troppo forte. Comunque a me la Gazzetta è sempre sembrata pro inter...



Ti sembra pro inter? 
Quando hanno fatto il triplete sembrava il 4 luglio in America...
È sempre stata filo inter in maniera incredibile


----------



## AndresTh98 (7 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Avete giocato bene oggi. Juve semplicemente troppo forte. Comunque a me la Gazzetta è sempre sembrata pro inter...


Un quotidiano pro inter , dopo una sconfitta di quest'ultima in EL , metterebbe come titolo in prima pagina: " Inter ma non ti vergogni ? " , ho i miei dubbi.
Comunque, punti di vista..


----------



## LukeLike (7 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque Inter 4 punti nelle ultime 4 partite. C'è da dire che hanno avuto tre trasferte ostiche tra quella di Bergamo, quella di Roma contro una Roma decimata da infortuni e quella di Torino con la Juve. Ma comunque 4 punti nelle ultime 4, in mezzo il K.O. di Londra col Tottenham. Parte lo psicodramma Inter?


----------



## shevchampions (7 Dicembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunque Inter 4 punti nelle ultime 4 partite. C'è da dire che hanno avuto tre trasferte ostiche tra quella di Bergamo, quella di Roma contro una Roma decimata da infortuni e quella di Torino con la Juve. Ma comunque 4 punti nelle ultime 4, in mezzo il K.O. di Londra col Tottenham. Parte lo psicodramma Inter?



Fossero stati gli anni passati ti direi di si. Col Tottenham e soprattutto oggi non meritavano di perdere, quindi a mio pare un eventuale crollo potrebbe dipendere molto dalla prossima giornata di Champions.


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Skriniar ha umiliato Cristiano... Non pensavo che avrei mai detto qualcosa del genere



Skriniar è forte nell'1v1, ma nel primo tempo CR7 lo ha puntato un paio di volte, e lo ha sempre saltato secco, anche se poi gli ha un po preso un po le misure.


----------



## Dell'erba (8 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Skriniar ha umiliato Cristiano... Non pensavo che avrei mai detto qualcosa del genere



Ma quando mai ahahhahah


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Dicembre 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allegri se non vince quest'anno la CL non la vince più.
> *A oggi è il migliore del mondo. *
> Fantastico



Mah, se vincerà qualcosa anche in campo internazionale forse se ne potrebbe parlare. Se può fare calcoli, giocare in maniera catenacciaro-sparagnina ottiene i suoi risultati. Un approccio di questo tipo può andar bene in un torneo a calendario, ma incontra difficoltà in quelle partite dove devi giocartela a viso aperto, partite nelle quali Allegri ha sempre mostrato grossi limiti (anche quando stava al Milan). 

L'Inter stasera li ha messi in grossa difficoltà nel primo tempo, e sarebbe stato interessante vedere come sarebbe andata a finire se i cugini fossero passati in vantaggio, purtroppo le palle gol migliori son capitata a quel cesso di gagliardini e a perisic.

Il calcio di Allegri sarà sicuramente il più delle volte efficace, ma con una squadra come quella, io mi aspetterei qualcosa di più del pullman davanti alla porta e palla a quelli davanti che prima o poi in qualche modo la risolvono.


----------



## Boomer (8 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai ahahhahah



Fermato tutte le volte tranne quando scivolava da solo e nel primo tempo dove lo ha chiuso il terzino di cui non so scrivere il nome dopo che scrinio era stato saltato.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Dicembre 2018)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Mah, se vincerà qualcosa anche in campo internazionale forse se ne potrebbe parlare. Se può fare calcoli, giocare in maniera catenacciaro-sparagnina ottiene i suoi risultati. Un approccio di questo tipo può andar bene in un torneo a calendario, soprattutto se non ha avversari, ma incontra difficoltà in quelle partite dove devi giocartela a viso aperto, partite nelle quali Allegri ha sempre mostrato grossi limiti (anche quando stava al Milan).
> 
> Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere come sarebbe andata a finire se l'inter fosse passata in vantaggio, purtroppo le palle gol migliori son capitata a quel cesso di gagliardini e a perisic.
> 
> Il calcio di Allegri sarà sicuramente il più delle volte efficace, ma con una squadra come quella, io mi aspetterei qualcosa di più del pullman davanti alla porta e palla a quelli davanti che prima o poi in qualche modo la risolvono.



Appunto...


----------



## babsodiolinter (8 Dicembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunque Inter 4 punti nelle ultime 4 partite. C'è da dire che hanno avuto tre trasferte ostiche tra quella di Bergamo, quella di Roma contro una Roma decimata da infortuni e quella di Torino con la Juve. Ma comunque 4 punti nelle ultime 4, in mezzo il K.O. di Londra col Tottenham. Parte lo psicodramma Inter?



Preghiamo..


----------



## Cataldinho (8 Dicembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunque Inter 4 punti nelle ultime 4 partite. C'è da dire che hanno avuto tre trasferte ostiche tra quella di Bergamo, quella di Roma contro una Roma decimata da infortuni e quella di Torino con la Juve. Ma comunque 4 punti nelle ultime 4, in mezzo il K.O. di Londra col Tottenham. Parte lo psicodramma Inter?



Speriamo, ma ci credo poco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Dicembre 2018)

Ronaldo oggi inguardabile, poi ogni volta che lo inquadrano ride, ma che avrà da ridere ogni volta?


----------



## Davidoff (8 Dicembre 2018)

Buona Inter oggi, se Spalletti non avesse toppato il cambio Politano-Valero avrebbero probabilmente strappato il pareggio. Con due-tre sessioni di mercato indovinate e un allenatore meno impaurito i nerazzurri potrebbero diventare qualcosa di simile a una rivale dei gobbi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me è il male di questa juve
> Ma il calcio ha mille punti di vista ci sta..



Quoto. se volete la CL cacciatelo. al Milan abbiamo stappato lo spumante quando è andato(non è che gli anni dopo ci è andata meglio,però lo odiavo di brutto come allenatore,l'unico che ha perso uno scudetto con Ibra)


----------



## hakaishin (8 Dicembre 2018)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quoto. se volete la CL cacciatelo. al Milan abbiamo stappato lo spumante quando è andato(non è che gli anni dopo ci è andata meglio,però lo odiavo di brutto come allenatore,l'unico che ha perso uno scudetto con Ibra)



Io sono d’accordo 
Confido nella forza di questa squadra


----------



## Beppe85 (8 Dicembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunque Inter 4 punti nelle ultime 4 partite. C'è da dire che hanno avuto tre trasferte ostiche tra quella di Bergamo, quella di Roma contro una Roma decimata da infortuni e quella di Torino con la Juve. Ma comunque 4 punti nelle ultime 4, in mezzo il K.O. di Londra col Tottenham. Parte lo psicodramma Inter?



Se il totthenam vince a Barcellona inizia il dramma assoluto... speriamo bene


----------



## Dell'erba (8 Dicembre 2018)

Che giocatore cancelo ragazzi, miglior terzino destro al mondo senza dubbio.


----------



## MGP (8 Dicembre 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Che giocatore cancelo ragazzi, miglior terzino destro al mondo senza dubbio.



il bonus e che puo anche giocare a sinistra ... dopo Lahm sembra il miglior terzino che puo fare le due fasce.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se ci fasse giocare al massimo saremmo ingiocabili. Quando ripartivamo come si deve oggi l’inter non ci capiva nulla. A me non piace il trio davanti. Sono disposti male. In più tende ad abbassare molto la squadra predicando la sua solita halma e spesso rischiamo.
> 
> Ps voglio fare un plauso a chiellini, dite pure che è grezzo brutto e rozzo ma è un marcatore straordinario



Invece anche ieri sera ha fatto delle mosse per niente scontate che hanno cambiato la partita.
Giocare con tre davanti che non rientrano mai non è semplice se vuoi dare equilibrio alla squadra.
Allegri è un allenatore che ha le idee chiare e grande preparazione, perfetto per gestire una squadra come la Juve che ha l'unico problema degli equilibri in campo e fuori.


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Dicembre 2018)

Ho avuto la sensazione che la Juve abbia giocato al 60/70%, è questo che più fa impressione. L'Inter invece ha giocato al massimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Invece anche ieri sera ha fatto delle mosse per niente scontate che hanno cambiato la partita.
> Giocare con tre davanti che non rientrano mai non è semplice se vuoi dare equilibrio alla squadra.
> Allegri è un allenatore che ha le idee chiare e grande preparazione, perfetto per gestire una squadra come la Juve che ha l'unico problema degli equilibri in campo e fuori.



Sul piano del gioco ieri non ha però prodotto nulla di eccezionale, e si che il materiale a disposizione di Alllegri è di gran lunga superiore a quello di Spalletti.
Alla fine le occasioni l'inter le ha avute e il gol della juve è arrivato su una madornale topica tattica della linea difensiva dell'inter.
La juve di ieri l'ho trovata vulnerabile.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sul piano del gioco ieri non ha però prodotto nulla di eccezionale, e si che il materiale a disposizione di Alllegri è di gran lunga superiore a quello di Spalletti.
> Alla fine le occasioni l'inter le ha avute e il gol della juve è arrivato su una madornale topica tattica della linea difensiva dell'inter.
> La juve di ieri l'ho trovata vulnerabile.



Non sottovalutiamo l'Inter che è una squadra che negli scontri diretti mette in difficoltà chiunque.

La Juve di oggi è una squadra di grandi individualità, non facile da fare giocare come squadra.
Nel primo tempo i tre davanti hanno giocato slegati dal resto della squadra e sulle ripartenze la Juve difendeva in sette, diventa dura con una buona squadra come l'Inter.
Nel secondo tempo Allegri ha messo Cancelo e Mandzukic sulla sinistra difendendo col 442, più ordinata e logica, e la partita è cambiata.
Dopo il goal del 1-0 hanno controllato la partita con facilità disarmante.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sottovalutiamo l'Inter che è una squadra che negli scontri diretti mette in difficoltà chiunque.
> 
> La Juve di oggi è una squadra di grandi individualità, non facile da fare giocare come squadra.
> Nel primo tempo i tre davanti hanno giocato slegati dal resto della squadra e sulle ripartenze la Juve difendeva in sette, diventa dura con una buona squadra come l'Inter.
> ...



Quando parlo di juve mi riferisco sempre in ottica europa : in italia vincono ormai per inerzia.
Credo polverizzeranno ogni record quest'anno .
A carnevale saranno già campioni d'italia anche se non so se questo quanto potrebbe giovare in primavera non avere gare vere da giocare in campionato.
Ieri in ampiezza l'inter nel primo tempo è stata molto superiore.


----------



## bmb (8 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non sottovalutiamo l'Inter che è una squadra che negli scontri diretti mette in difficoltà chiunque.
> 
> La Juve di oggi è una squadra di grandi individualità, non facile da fare giocare come squadra.
> Nel primo tempo i tre davanti hanno giocato slegati dal resto della squadra e sulle ripartenze la Juve difendeva in sette, diventa dura con una buona squadra come l'Inter.
> ...



Te lo puoi permettere quando Gagliardini e Politano soli davanti la porta si fanno la popo nella mutande.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quando parlo di juve mi riferisco sempre in ottica europa : in italia vincono ormai per inerzia.
> Credo polverizzeranno ogni record quest'anno .
> A carnevale saranno già campioni d'italia anche se non so se questo quanto potrebbe giovare in primavera non avere gare vere da giocare in campionato.
> Ieri in ampiezza l'inter nel primo tempo è stata molto superiore.



L'Inter si sta giocando la qualificazione con Barca e Tottenham, non è il Torino.
Anzi tatticamente l'Inda è più difficile da affrontare della maggioranza delle squadre della CL.
Comunque speriamo, il triplete della Juve non credo che riuscirei a sopportarlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Dicembre 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Te lo puoi permettere quando Gagliardini e Politano soli davanti la porta si fanno la popo nella mutande.



Esatto. Nel primo tempo hanno rischiato grosso. Nel secondo hanno gestito piuttosto facilmente.


----------



## dioscuro84 (8 Dicembre 2018)

E anche quest'anno campionato finito e sono 8..voglio che arrivino a 10, cosi la striscia avrà un valore di un campionato sloveno qualunque..


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Dicembre 2018)

dioscuro84 ha scritto:


> E anche quest'anno campionato finito e sono 8..voglio che arrivino a 10, cosi la striscia avrà un valore di un campionato sloveno qualunque..



Non sarebbe a questo punto più opportuno schierare contro di loro i primavera?
Forse creeremmo loro più problemi, se non sul campo sicuramente economici e di entrate.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Invece anche ieri sera ha fatto delle mosse per niente scontate che hanno cambiato la partita.
> Giocare con tre davanti che non rientrano mai non è semplice se vuoi dare equilibrio alla squadra.
> Allegri è un allenatore che ha le idee chiare e grande preparazione, perfetto per gestire una squadra come la Juve che ha l'unico problema degli equilibri in campo e fuori.


Per alcune cose va bene, per altre meglio stendere un velo pietoso


----------



## hakaishin (8 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe a questo punto più opportuno schierare contro di loro i primavera?
> Forse creeremmo loro più problemi, se non sul campo sicuramente economici e di entrate.



E perché scusa? Sembra quasi che sia colpa della Juve.
Non sarebbe meglio che altre squadre abbiano amor proprio e provino a competere seriamente?


----------



## Asso_86 (8 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Skriniar ha umiliato Cristiano... Non pensavo che avrei mai detto qualcosa del genere



Nel primo tempo però lo ha scartato in due o tre occasioni facendogli fare la figura del fesso


----------



## Asso_86 (8 Dicembre 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Fermato tutte le volte tranne quando scivolava da solo e nel primo tempo dove lo ha chiuso il terzino di cui non so scrivere il nome dopo che scrinio era stato saltato.



Infatti é stata un Inter che si buttava a corpo morto con tanto cuore, vedi pure Brozovic che ha dovuto mettere una pezza sia su Cancelo (dopo che ne aveva saltati 3) e Bentancur a centroarea


----------



## hiei87 (8 Dicembre 2018)

Non ha senso nemmeno vederle le partite della juventus. Mai nessuna squadra mi ha dato la stessa sensazione di imbattibilità. Dal punto di vista della concentrazione e della mentalità, sono qualcosa di pazzesco.
E Mandzukic si conferma il più forte di tutti. Molti lo schifavano quando ci veniva accostato, ma è uno che fa veramente la differenza, pur non segnando a grappoli.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Dicembre 2018)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo però lo ha scartato in due o tre occasioni facendogli fare la figura del fesso



Ronaldo ha giocato molto male ma leggere umiliato da skriniar no. Nel primo tempo l’umiliato è stato supermegaskrigno


----------



## Dell'erba (8 Dicembre 2018)

Fa gol molto pesanti checchè se ne dica


----------



## Lambro (8 Dicembre 2018)

Bè ieri l'Inter ha giocato a faccia aperta, finchè ha potuto, gran pressing offensivo (che trovo ormai uno dei cancri di questo nuovo calcio, perchè lo fanno tutti lo fanno in troppi e rende il calcio molto standardizzato).
Han sbagliato 3 gol fatti sennò non so come finiva.
E sinceramente le prestazioni opache fin dal primo minuto con ENORME senso di inferiorità del Milan contro la Juve mi hanno stancato.
Devi provare a giocartela, punto.
Devi iniziare a minare le loro convinzioni, pressandoli alti e mettendoli in paranoia.
Non dico per 90 minuti, impossibile, ma devi fare degli spezzoni dove alzi il ritmo, mentre noi contro di loro siamo sempre blandi, è vero che non abbiamo una squadra fisica ed è difficile vedere Suso pressare con cattiveria, purtroppo uno dei tanti motivi per cui questo giocatore è un grande ma non sarà mai da Grandissima squadra.


----------



## Goro (8 Dicembre 2018)

L'Inter se la è giocata dignitosamente come sempre, non come noi e altre che stendono il tappeto rosso e per poco infatti non facevano lo scherzetto nel primo tempo con Gagliardini e Perisic e con Politano nel secondo... quindi c'è poco da criticare, si sa che poi il gol bianconero arriva perchè lo stile Allegri è quello, primo tempo normale poi a squadre stanche fa entrare i velocisti e trova il golletto con gli spazi aperti


----------



## Sotiris (8 Dicembre 2018)

e anche ieri sera il doppio giallo a Pjanic arriverà domani ...


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Dicembre 2018)

Il thread del gobbo, la maggior parte sono loro messaggi.. anche questo è degrado rossonero.


----------



## Davidoff (8 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque é assurdo come anche quest'anno che l'Inter ha fatto una buona campagna acquisti la Juventus abbia aumentato il gap con loro, basti pensare che hanno preso Cancelo e rifilato ai cugini Asamoah...con una tale potenza di fuoco sul mercato non c'è speranza di arrivare al loro livello.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il thread del gobbo, la maggior parte sono loro messaggi.. anche questo è degrado rossonero.



Consentimi: ma se è il forum è aperto agli ospiti nelle sezioni che non riguardano il milan perché non dovremmo scrivere?
Perché degrado e non superiorità?


----------



## kekkopot (8 Dicembre 2018)

Ieri era la prima volta nella mia vita che ho tifato Juve. Ma per il semplice motivo che il campionato era gia loro a fine campagna acquisti... mentre con questa sconfitta dell’Inter abbiamo un occasione, più unica che rara, di riportarci sotto i cugini. E soprattutto vedo che ad ora, 75esimi minuto di Lazio-Samp potremmo anche staccarci un pó dalla Lazio. 

Ma só già che sono un po’ d’anni che il Milan non sfrutta queste occasioni... quindi mi aspetto una sconfitta/pareggio domani...


----------



## AndresTh98 (8 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il thread del gobbo, la maggior parte sono loro messaggi.. anche questo è degrado rossonero.


Il poter leggere tanti commenti di tifosi avversari e sapere come la pensano senza dover sbirciare su altri forum é un plus non da poco per il forum secondo me.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Dicembre 2018)

AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Il poter leggere tanti commenti di tifosi avversari e sapere come la pensano senza dover sbirciare su altri forum é un plus non da poco per il forum secondo me.



Sono d’accordo con te. E da qui non ho problemi a dire che questo posto è superiore a tanti tanti altri


----------



## iceman. (9 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ronaldo ha giocato molto male ma leggere umiliato da skriniar no. Nel primo tempo l’umiliato è stato supermegaskrigno



Skriniar quest'anno va di moda, un pò come SMS l'anno scorso.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Dicembre 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Skriniar quest'anno va di moda, un pò come SMS l'anno scorso.



Si si lo so. È il ciclico fenomeno da web


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E perché scusa? Sembra quasi che sia colpa della Juve.
> Non sarebbe meglio che altre squadre abbiano amor proprio e provino a competere seriamente?



Perchè se non giochi per competere,e il 90% non lo fa un pò per limiti e un pò per mancanza di voglia di farlo, la cosa migliore da fare sarebbe almeno sabotare la grandezza altrui in modo lecito.
Vi ritrovereste comunque campioni d'italia sistematicamente ma giocando ogni domenica partite no-sense contro i ragazzini della primavera.
Una forma di protesta legale contro un sistema che ha tramutato la serie A nel campionato scozzese.
I vostri ricavi crollerebbero perchè le partite sarebbero seguite giusto dagli stewards di turno.
Forse voi stessi vi stanchereste....


----------



## AndresTh98 (9 Dicembre 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Skriniar quest'anno va di moda, un pò come SMS l'anno scorso.


Guarda le sue statistiche di quest'anno, dell'anno scorso e dell'anno ancora prima alla samp e capirai.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perchè se non giochi per competere,e il 90% non lo fa un pò per limiti e un pò per mancanza di voglia di farlo, la cosa migliore da fare sarebbe almeno sabotare la grandezza altrui in modo lecito.
> Vi ritrovereste comunque campioni d'italia sistematicamente ma giocando ogni domenica partite no-sense contro i ragazzini della primavera.
> Una forma di protesta legale contro un sistema che ha tramutato la serie A nel campionato scozzese.
> I vostri ricavi crollerebbero perchè le partite sarebbero seguite giusto dagli stewards di turno.
> Forse voi stessi vi stanchereste....


Non sono proprio d’accordo..


AndresTh98 ha scritto:


> Guarda le sue statistiche di quest'anno, dell'anno scorso e dell'anno ancora prima alla samp e capirai.



È forte, senza dubbio. Ma lo avete fatto diventare un misto fra beckenbauer, nesta, baresi, cannavaro e qualche altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non sono proprio d’accordo..
> 
> 
> È forte, senza dubbio. Ma lo avete fatto diventare un misto fra beckenbauer, nesta, baresi, cannavaro e qualche altro.



Ovvio tu non lo possa essere , a voi piace questo passeggiare sui cadaveri .
Il calcio potrà tornare ad essere uno sport solo quando saranno messi i premi a vincere, la formula attuale è solo una macchina genera soldi dove perfino retrocedere di categoria ha i suoi bei vantaggi.
Dividiamo i soldi dei diritti tv dalla prima all'ultima posizione di serie A per posizionamento ottenuto e poi forse ci si scannerà anche per il punticino.
La juve che vince/passeggia fa comodo a troppi pseudo presidenti ai quali di vincere frega meno di zero : quel che conta è fare plus valenze.


----------



## Molenko (9 Dicembre 2018)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Skriniar quest'anno va di moda, un pò come SMS l'anno scorso.



Skriniar è forte, ragazzi. Non capisco perchè lo si debba negare. È stato saltato da CR7? A parte che parliamo di uno dei due giocatori più forti del mondo, ma è stato saltato perchè lì dove altri temporeggiano lui è andato a sfidarlo, e dopo i primi due dribbling l’ha sempre fermato.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ovvio tu non lo possa essere , a voi piace questo passeggiare sui cadaveri .
> Il calcio potrà tornare ad essere uno sport solo quando saranno messi i premi a vincere, la formula attuale è solo una macchina genera soldi dove perfino retrocedere di categoria ha i suoi bei vantaggi.
> Dividiamo i soldi dei diritti tv dalla prima all'ultima posizione di serie A per posizionamento ottenuto e poi forse ci si scannerà anche per il punticino.
> La juve che vince/passeggia fa comodo a troppi pseudo presidenti ai quali di vincere frega meno di zero : quel che conta è fare plus valenze.



Esatto è proprio questo il problema. Finché le proprietà delle squadre di serie A se ne fregano e pensano a plusvalenze questo è quello che vedremo. Una juve sempre al top e il resto che si accontentano del quarto posto. Quindi mandare le primavere non avrebbe alcun senso e anzi sarebbe umiliante per le squadre stesse.
Sul piacere di passeggiare sui cadaveri ho già spiegato come la penso..


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto è proprio questo il problema. Finché le proprietà delle squadre di serie A se ne fregano e pensano a plusvalenze questo è quello che vedremo. Una juve sempre al top e il resto che si accontentano del quarto posto. Quindi mandare le primavere non avrebbe alcun senso e anzi sarebbe umiliante per le squadre stesse.
> Sul piacere di passeggiare sui cadaveri ho già spiegato come la penso..



Volevo solo dire che vi piace vincere, vi siete forse abituati ma è una bella abitudine che non credo stanchi.
Io nel ciclo capello quando perdemmo contro il parma dopo mesi e mesi di imbattibilità mi sentì come stranito.
Sensazione nuova per me.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Dicembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Volevo solo dire che vi piace vincere, vi siete forse abituati ma è una bella abitudine che non credo stanchi.
> Io nel ciclo capello quando perdemmo contro il parma dopo mesi e mesi di imbattibilità mi sentì come stranito.
> Sensazione nuova per me.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (9 Dicembre 2018)

Skriniar avrebbe umiliato CR7? Ma per favore dai. Comunque l'intervista è sopravvalutato. A me piace zero come difensore. Va a vuoto veramente tante volte.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Dicembre 2018)

A me Skriniar sembra forte, specialmente considerando che ha solo 22 anni. Uno dei pochi che prenderei dai cugini, insieme a Brozovic.


----------



## Dominae (9 Dicembre 2018)

Comunque a centrocampo annaspiamo. Non so se sia colpa di Allegri o se sono i centrocampisti (ma direi un misto), ma non riescono a rifornire gli attaccanti come si deve, e quanti passaggi sbagliati! Tant'è che si forza semrpe la giocata con il lancio lungo di Bonucci a cercare Ronaldo, e a me sta cosa fa ********* perché l'azione che è riuscita con il gol di Ronaldo contro lo United ti può venire veramente pochissime volte, è troppo complicata.

Vorrei tanto vedere le statistiche dei passaggi sbagliati e compararli alle altre del campionato e alle big d'Europa, voglio vederci chiaro. Se sapete qualche sito che colleziona e compara statistiche ditemelo per favore


----------

